# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Türkiye,hain dörtlünün

## bozok

*Türkiye,hain dörtlünün pençesinde-1*  

*01.08.2007 
YAZI DİZİLERİ-3
[email protected] 

Giriş*

TüRKİYE, İkinci Dünya Savaşı sonrası, egemenlerinin *ğYeniden dünya düzeniğ* çerçevesinde *ğele geçirilmeyeğ*  başlandı. Büyük Atatürkğün, *ğGençliğe Hitabığında altını çizdiği uyarılar, ülkeyi idare edenlerce bir kenara bırakılınca, ğşahsi menfaatlerini müstevlilerin siyasi emellerine tevhid eden ğkadrolarğ memleketin bütün kalğalarığnı birer birer yabancılara açmaya başladılar...*  Türk Milletiğnin, planlı bir şekilde *ğmuasır yürüyüşüğ* durduruldu ve hem yoksul kalması, hem de narkoz altında tutulması sağlandı!.. Batılı istila güçleri, üanakkale ve Kurtuluş Savaşı denemelerindeki başarızlıklarına rağmen *ğBüyük Planğ*larından vazgeçmediler ve 1946ğdan sonra yeni işgal hareketlerini yoğunlaştırdılar... Güvendikleri silahları Türkiye içerisinde geliştirecekleri işbirlikçi şebekelerdi... Bu örgütlenme *ğSermaye-Tarikat-Siyasetğ*  çerçevesinde ele alındı... Batığnın çok uluslu sermayesi, Türkiyeğde acentalık verdiği *ğseçilmişğ* kimlikleri, maddi avantajlarla toplumun üst katmanında *ğemir-yönlendirmeğ*  kabiliyeti olan tahtlara oturttu... Anadolu tabanını *ğafyonlamakğ* için, kerameti kendinden menkul bir takım kimlikler *ğTarikat ağasığ*  olarak sistemli bir şekilde desteklendi. Devletin arşivlerinde, bir kısım din bezirganlarının, *ğİslami önderğ*  olarak piyasaya sürülenlerin, temelde Türk ve Müslüman olmayan, küçük yaşta devşirilmiş, dini maskelenmiş, özel olarak yetiştirilmiş kişiler olduğunun bilgileri dosyalanmasına rağmen, bu kişilerin önü *ğdışarıdan korundukları içinğ* afişe edilemedi, icraatları frenlenemedi... İplerini *ğBatığ*nın tuttuğu işbirlikçi din bezirganları, Türkiyeğnin işgali konusunda icraatlarını *ğKendilerine verilen yol haritası çerçevesindeğ* yürütürken, bir yandan da kurdukları *ğkapalı devre ekonomi sistemi, cemaatin birbirinden alış verişiğ*  finans ilişkileri ve devlet kredileri, dış krediler, devlet ihaleleri sayesinde önemli mali güç haline geldiler. üağdaş istila hareketine liderlik yapan ABD, seksenli yılların ortasından itibaren, kendisine yardımcı güç olarak Avrupa Birliğiğni de devreye sokarak Türkiyeğnin üzerine sürdü. Bu arada silahlı saldırı gücü de ihmal edilmedi. 70ğli yıllarda Türkiyeğde, sıkı yönetim makamlarından ABD Büyükelçiliği *ğkontrağ* faaliyetlerine terfi eden *ğajanğ* Abdullah ücalan, çok uluslu gizli servisler denitim ve desteğinde çetesini organize etmeğe başladı... Bugün bu organizasyonun liderliği Barzani ve onun gölgesindeki Talabani ile gene ABD-AB planı ve itmesi çerçevesinde desteklenmiş haldedir...

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti, Atatürk ilkeleri çerçevesindeki devlet tasfiye edilmek, Türk kimliğinin içi boşaltılmak istenmektedir... Anadolu toprakları, azınlıklardan mürekkep, federe edilerek Batığnın çıkarlarına teslim olmuş bir sona zorlanmaktadır... Millet, Washington-Brüksel-Vatikan hattında rotası çizilmiş (!) sapkın bir din anlayışına mecbur kılınmak istenmekte, üstelik bu yapının *ğİslamğ* olarak benimsenmesi dayatılmaktadır.

Bu yazı dizisinde, Türkiyeğnin içinde ve çevresinde kurulan büyük oyunun tümünü, ince detaylarına kadar anlatmak mümkün değil... Burada, ülkemizin geldiği noktadan, dört başlık altında olan bitenin bir bölümüne özet halinde değinmeye çalışacağız... Burada belirtilenler rehber alınıp bilgiye ulaşmak için çaba gösterilirse, vatandaşlarımız dehşet duyacakları ilişkileri kendileri deşifre edebilir ve vatan için duruşları noktasında karar verebilirler.

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye,hain dörtlünün pençesinde-2*  

*ABDğnin şeytani tuzağı*

Washinton yönetimi, sonu ğGenel afğfa gidecek bir tezgah peşinde. Kuzey Irakğta PKKğya yapılacak sınırlı bir operasyona destek verecek olan Amerika, ardından AKP iktidarına isteklerini sıralayacak
Egemen Bağış, öyle ortalığa çıkacak da, böyle iddialı açıklamalar yapacak ve de bu meselenin içi yalın olacak!.. Hafta başında, Temmuzğun 30. günü gazetelerde yer alan manşetin anlattıklarına bakanların ilk tepkisi. 

*ğBu işte bir iş var!..ğ*

*Bağış Bey şöyle diyordu;
ğMüttefiklerimiz dürüst olmalı...ğ * 

Hangi müttefiklerimiz?.. ABDğliler. Tayyip Erdoğanğın, ABDğlilerle çok yakın olduğu için, sicilinde Beyaz Saray mütercimliği dahi bulunduğu için çok önem verdiği *ğaile fotoğrafına aldığığ* Egemen Bağış, ABDğlileri giydiriyordu ya helal olsun!.. İngiliz Sunday Telegraph gazetesine ğABDğnin, Türkiyeğnin, Washingtonğla çatışma pahasına da olsa Irakğa girmeye hazır olduğunu anlaması gerektiğiniğ anlatmıştı ve eklemişti...

*ğOperasyon konusunda, bir saniye bile tereddüt etmeyiz ve hiç kimseden izin istemeyizğ*  

Gazete, Bağışğla röportajı şöyle süslemişti...
*ğTürkiye, ABDğye meydan okumaya ve Kürt asilerini avlamaya hazırğ*  Ve bu meydan okuyuşun *ğsebebi sihiriğ* hemen devamda hazırdı!..
*ğBöyle bir operasyon yapmaya mecbur kalmayacağımızı ve müttefiklerimizin harekete geçmesini umuyoruz.ğ*
Sözün bu yerinde, herhalde İngiliz gazetecilerle Bağış, ğSallama çayğlarını yudumlayıp soluklanıyorlardı...

İşte bu röportajın tercümesini, pazartesi itibari ile okuyan ehil, bilgili, ilgililer yiğitliğin temelinde ABD ile bir halvet durumları olduğunu ve de iktidarın *ğgelişecek durumdanğ*  kremayı sıyıracak bir *ğatılımğ*  çerçevesinde, ABDğnin bilgisi dahilinde Pentagonğa ğposta koyduğunuğ düşünüyorlardı.

*Sözde yardım*

Ve bir süre sonra, top patladı!..
Washington Postğun ağır toplarından Robert Novakğtı topu patlatan!.. Beyaz Sarayğın Türk üzel Kuvvetleri ile Kandilğde sınırlı bir operasyon planladığını yazmıştı... Haber, gece-gündüz farkı ile Türkiyeğye, Bağışğın açıklamalarının öğrenilmesinden kısa bir süre sonra yansıdı ve üst üste örtüşüverdi. Devamında da, mütareke medyasının cevval elemanlarının, açıklamalar etrafında, gelişmeleri ğuzmanlarağ yorumlatmalarına sıra geldi!..

Top patladı

Sıralama netti.

Başbakan Erdoğanğdan habersiz bir açıklama yapması mümkün olmayan Egemen Bağış, son zamanlarda sık sık yaptığı gibi *ğoperasyonğ*dan söz etmişti ve W.P. Yazarı Novak da, bir kongre üyesine dayandırarak şöyle demişti.

ğBush Yönetimiğnin, terör örgütü PKKğya karşı Türkiye ile birlikte Kuzey Irakğta gizli bir askeri operasyon düzenlenmesini planladı. Pentagonğun *ğüç numaralı ismiğ*  Savunma Bakan Yardımcısı Eric Edelman, yasa gereği geçen hafta Kongreğnin bazı üyelerine bu konu hakkında genel bir brifing verdi. PKKğnın Kuzey Irakğtaki elebaşılarının yakalanmasını amaçlayan ve ABD özel kuvvetlerinin katılımını öngören gizli ortak operasyon konusunda üst düzey Amerikalı yetkililer Türk muhataplarıyla birlikte çalışacak... ABD özel kuvvetleri, gizli bir operasyonla PKKğnın elebaşılarının devre dışı bırakılmasında Türk güçlerine yardım edecek...ğ 

Ve yorumcuların açıklamaları.

Sıra iktidara gelecek

Mesela Türk kamuoyunda da *ğiyiğ* tanınan Henri Barkley, BBCğye gelişmeleri ve dileklerini şöyle anlatıyordu.

*ğABD, PKK yöneticilerini de teslim ettikten sonra sıra AKP İktidarığna gelecektir. AKP, Kürtlerin beklediği açılımları hemen yapmalıdır... DTPğden çok oy aldı... Bir yerde en büyük Kürt partisidir ve beklentileri yerine getirmelidir... Kürtler bunu bekliyor...ğ*

Bu noktada akıllara gelmesi gereken, seçim sonuçlarını yorumlayan AB gazetelerindeki demeçlerdir...

Mesela İngiliz The Guardianğdaki satırlar... *ğTürkiye, Kürtler ile barış umutlarını artırdı. Seçim zaferi Başbakan Erdoğanğa, orduya karşı çıkma gücü verdi. Türk ve Kürt uzmanlara göre, Başbakan Erdoğan bu büyük seçim zaferini kullanarak ülkedeki Kürt isyancılarla diyalog başlatabilir.ğ*  

Gazetenin satırları çok ilginç işbirliklerini ve amaçları işaret etmektedir!.. *ğTürk-Kürt uzmanlar, yani malum kişiler, akademisyenler, cemaatlerğ*  ve *ğTSKğya karşı kazanılan zafer!ğ*  sloganı.

ABD-ABğnin nasıl bir Türkiye hedefledikleri bellidir. Nasıl bir parlamento istedikleri de... Oyunu okuyabilirsiniz... Hedefe ulaşmak için, iki tane *ğSon kullanma tarihi geçmişğ* PKK şefi verilecek ve *ğAlabildiğine alınacak!..ğ* Tıpkı Apoğnun teslimi nasıl ğistila yürüyüşüğnün bir adımı, 

Türkiyeğye sunulan havuç ile benzeri tekrarlanacak...

Apo da mı?

Sonra beklenen, İmralı vekillerinin atakları...
Genel af!..

Apo ve şürekasına özgürlük... Federe bir Türkiye...
Asıl ilginci bu *ğoyunğ* ABD Kongresi tarafından bozuldu!.. Oyunu bozan kim, Barzani-Talabani mi, PKKğmı kim neden bozdu oyunu?..


ABD-AB seçim sonuçlarını TSKğya saldırı fırsatı bildi
The Guardian: Doğuda oylarını artıran Erdoğanğın Kuzey Irakğa müdahale ederek onları yabancılaştırma ihtimali yok The Independent: Bağımsız Kürt temsilcilerin Parlamentoğya girişiyle askeri operasyon isteyenler bir nebze susturulmuş olmalı

MARK Perris, bir zamanlar ABDğnin Ankarağdaki büyükelçisiydi... şimdi parayı bastıran güçlere, onların çıkarları doğrultusunda hizmetler veriyor...
üok ilginç özel ilişkileri vardır...

Seçimlerin, çok süratle alınan sonuçlarından o da anından haberdar oldu ve üzerine düşeni yaptı!.. 

*ğTürk Silahlı Kuvvetleri kaybettiğ* dedi..

Bu adam, Brookings Enstitüsü Türkiye 2007 programı sorumlusu gibi bir vaziyeti idare ediyor. Bu yazıda yer alacak. ünceden dikkati çekmemizin sebebi ise..

Demecinde şöyle bir vurgu var.. *ğAKP, cumhurbaşkanını içinden çıkarmaya çabalarsa kaybeder!.ğ*

*Kehanete buyurunuz!..*

Ve ne yazık ki, oyun budur.. şimdilik konuyu dağıtmayalım ve sıra ile gidelim..
ünce Ankara kulislerinde fısıldanıyordu, sonra ünlü ğHudsonğ tuzak-tezgahında ortaya çıktı.. Gazeteci Yazar Can Ataklı, Mayısğın 17ğsinde köşesinde şöyle yazmıştı..

*ğIrakğtaki Kürt lideri, seçimlerde AKPğye faydası olsun diye elinde tuttuğu iki önemli PKKğlı terörist Cemil Bayık ve Murat Karayılanğı Türkiyeğye teslim etme kararı aldı.*

*Dehşet diyalog*

Ankarağda terörle mücadele konusunda bir süre önce çok etkili operasyonlar yapan isimlerden biriyle sohbet ettim. Sohbet sırasında bu eski etkili görevli, aldığı bir bilgiyi aktardı. Bu sohbetten bu önemli bilginin bulunduğu kesiti size de aktarmak istiyorum. *(İlk söz konuğumun.)*

*- Seçimlere az kala bir sürpriz olacak.
- Tahmin ederim.
- Tayyip Beyğin çok işine yarayacak. Güneydoğuğdan güzel bir haber alacak. İki önemli PKKğlı terörist Türkiyeğye verilecek.
- üok ilginç.
- Birisi Cemil Bayık. üteki Murat Karayılan.
- ünemi şu; Tayyip Erdoğan bunu seçimde kullanabilecek. ğGörüyorsunuz müzakerelerle her şeyi hallediyoruz.ğ Diyecek..
- Müzakere olmasın diyen mi var?
- Askere cevap bu.
- Asker görüşmelere karşı mı?
- Değil ama Kuzey Irakğa girmek istedi ya. Hükümetin Meclisği toplayıp bu konuda görevlendirme istemesi gerek.
- Hükümet bunu yapar mı?
- Amerika karşı çıktı. Zor.
- Ona rağmen olmaz mı?
- İşte o yüzden Barzani devreye giriyor ya.
- Barzaniğnin rolü?
- Barzani, daha doğrusu Kürtler, AKPğden çok memnun. Erdoğan iş başında olduğu sürece bir sıkıntı yaşamayacaklarını düşünüyorlar.
- Devlet kurmaya kalkarlarsa?
- Kurarlar herhalde, bugünkü hükümetin tepkisi sözden öteye gitmez diye düşünüyorlar.
- İyi niyetlerini de iki teröristi teslim ederek göstermek istiyorlar.
- Türkiye bununla yetinir mi?
- Türkiye yetinmez de Tayyip Bey güç kazanır.
- Nerede kazanır?
- Kendi kitlesinde, bir de demokrasi adına kendisine destek verenlerin gözünde.
- Bu iki terörist de hasta değil mi?
- İyi hatırlattınız, evet.
- Bu durumda onları biz tedavi edeceğiz.
- Aynen öyle olacak, belki de bu yüzden kendileri bile gelmek istemiş olabilirler.
- Kim getirir?
- Barzaniğnin adamları ama Amerikalılar da yanında olur mutlaka.
- O zaman Amerikalılar teslim etmiş olmaz mı?
- Aslına bakarsanız Barzani adına Amerika operasyonu olduğunu tahmin ediyorum.
- Amerikalılar sınıra kadar getirir mi?
- Amerika Büyükelçisi önceki gün (pazartesi) bazı açıklamalar yaptı.
- Evet, PKK ile ilgili bazı üzüntüleri olduğunu söylemişti.
- şimdi bu sözlerin boşa söylenmediği anlaşılıyor değil mi?
- Anlıyorum.
- Büyükelçinin yakında gelişmeler olmasını umduğunu söylemesi acaba bu teslimat olmasın..ğ*

Bu önemli yazı kamuoyunda etkili oldu. Yazının *ğoyunuğ* açığa çıkardığı ve *ğteslimatınğ* ertelendiği belirtildi!.

*Referandum ne olacak?*

Seçimler yapıldı..
Seçimlerin hemen sonrasında *ğdış odaklarınğ*  daha yoğun olarak Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğni hedef alan *ğsarkıntılıklarığ* ve kurdukları *ğoyunlarğ* görülüyor.

*Washington Postğtaki yazı gibi!..*

Genelkurmay 2. Başkanı Orgeneral Ergin Saygun, haberin hemen ardından yaptığı açıklamada şöyle dedi..

*ğNe yazdığını tam olarak görmeden bir şey diyemem. Okudum ama hakikaten öyle mi?ğ*  

*Hakikaten öyle mi?..*

Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğnin harekat planı, birkaç fersudesi çıkmış emekli PKK şefi ile yetinecek nitelikte mi?.. Genelkurmay Başkanı, boşu boşuna mı *ğBarzani-Talabaniğ* ikilisinin kulaklarını çınlatıyor!.. ürneğin, Kerkük referandumu ne olacak?.. Sonuçta, İmralığda kafesteki Apoğdan daha mı az tehlikedir bu ikisi?.. Kandilği silahlandıran belli değil mi?..

*Ankarağda derin kulaklar*

Barzani, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğnin bırakın Kandilğde operasyon yapmasını, Türk topraklarında aldığı tedbirlerden dahi ğrahatsızlıklarınığ açıklayıp ABDğye şikayetlerde bulunuyor. W.Pğde yer alan Türk-ABD ortak askeri operasyonununa sınırlı dahi olsa, dahası kendi işine yarayacağını da bilerek rıza göstermesi mümkün değil..

Böyle bir *ğihtimaliğ* ABD Kongresinden öğrenme ve basına sızdırabilme ihtimali var mıdır?.. Vardır!..

Barzani, milyon dolarlar ödeyerek ABDğnin emekli generallerini, diplomat ve siyasetçilerini istihdam ediyor. Washingtonğda finanse ettiği propaganda şirketleri mevcut.. Ankarağdaki etkin *ğderin kulaklarığ* da biliniyor. 
W.Pğda yer alan operasyon haberinin, doğru olmayan, hedef saptırmayı amaçlayan bir haber olduğu yolunda iddialar mevcut!..

İngiliz The Guardian gazetesinin, Türkiyeğdeki seçimden iki gün sonra, baş yazısı şöyle idi.. *ğDoğuda oylarını arttıran Erdoğanğın Kuzey Irakğa müdahale ederek onları yabancılaştırma ihtimali yok...ğ*  Aynı şekilde, Washington Times ğErdoğan, Kuzey Irakğa asker gönderilmesine dair baskıları doğudan aldığı destek oranında püskürtebilirğ diye yazdı. The Independent da, AKPğnin galibiyetini liberal demokrasiyle İslamğın birbiriyle bağdaşabileceğine örnek olarak yorumlarken, *ğBağımsız Kürt temsilcilerin Parlamentoğya girişiyle, askeri operasyon isteyenler bir nebze susturulmuş olmalığ* dedi.

*TSKğya saldırıyorlar*

Bu yazıların kaynağında çok ilginç bir iddia bulunuyor. Bu iddia şudur.. Yazıların içeriği İstanbul ve Ankara merkezlidir.. Yazılar, İstanbul ve Ankarağda belirli mihraklarca oluşturulmaktadır. Yazıların bu gazetelerde yer almaları için çok önemli paralar harcanmaktadır. Bu yazıların gazetelere yönlenmesinde, yabancıların eline geçen bazı bankaların rollerinden de bahsedilmektedir!..

*Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğnin nasıl bir saldırı altında tutulduğuna yeniden bakalım.*

*Seçimlere bakışları..*

İtalyağda yayımlanan Corriere della Sera gazetesinde, Antonio Ferrari, *ğGayrimüslim azınlıkların aşırı milliyetçilerin saldırganlığını frenlemek amacıyla, kendilerince kötünün iyisi olan AKPğyi destekledilerğ*  İspanyağda yayımlanan ABC, Erdoğanğın Kürtler ile stratejik ittifaka hazırlandığını ikisinin ortak yanının *ğGeleneksel Kemalizmğe olan tiksinmeğ* olduğunu belirtti...

*Bu yorumlar, sadece onlardan mı kaynaklı, öyle mi?!*  
 
Yunanistanğda yayımlanan Elefterotipia, *ğAsker ve Kemalist düzene tokatğ*  
Bakınız, *ğVe bu sonuçla, demokratik sürece müdahale etmeye çalışmış olan generaller, sert şekilde reddedilmiş olundu..ğ*  diye yazan İngiliz gazeteciye bu ilham nereden geldi?!. 

*Ve ekonomi gazetesi Financial Times;*AK Partiğnin zaferinin para piyasaları tarafından *ğkeyifğ*le karşılandığını, bunun için de *ğiyi bir nedenğ*i olduğunu yazdı. Gazete, IMF programının desteği nedeniyle enflasyonun yüzde 70ğden yüzde 10ğun altına düştüğünü, borsanın da değer olarak 5 kat artış gösterdiğini kaydeden Financial Times, cari işlemelerdeki artış gibi ekonomide ciddi endişelerin devam etmesine karşın, Türkiyeğde aynı yönetimin iş başında kalmasının yatırımcıları sevindirmesi gerektiğini yazdı..

----------


## bozok

Açlık sınırı yüzde 70 artışla 626 YTLğye ulaştı. Toplumun yüzde 87ğsi 1200 YTLğnin altında kazanca sahip. 141.3 milyar dolar faiz ödenen rantiyeden ise tek kuruş vergi alınmadı

*AKP ekonomisinde fakir süründü, zengin güldü*

GAZETECİ Yazar Can Ataklığnın yazısı, gereğince okunduğu zaman, seçimin sandıktan kimi çıkaracağı anlaşılıyordu!.. Fuat Sürenğin cemaati Türkiyeğnin kural koyucularıydı ve kuralları da ğBüyük güçlerğ adına koydukları için oyunun sonu belliydi!..

Can Ataklı, cami bahçesindekine soruyor ve cevapları alıyor...

*- Bugünkü ekonomi iyi mi? 
- üok iyi. 
- Ama halk öyle demiyor. 
- Onlara daha sonra sıra gelecek!..
- Aman bu arada ölmesinler!?.
- Merak etme ölmezler, bugüne kadar öldüler mi?!.*

İşte bu kadar!..

Ataklığnın bu konuşmadaki muhatabının sözlerindeki *ğderin sırrığ*  anlayabilmek için, bir başka yazar Orhan Dedeğnin Yeni Mesajğdaki satırlarından yararlanmaya çalışalım..

*Orhan Dedeğnin satırları..*
*ğTürkiyeğnin dolar milyarderi bir yılda yüzde 162 artmış. Bu bir rekor! Bu sayede AKP Hükümeti ekonomideki rekorlarına (!) bir yenisini eklemiş oldu.
2005ğte Türkiyeğnin 8 milyarderi varken, bir yılda 13 tane daha milyarder eklenerek Türkiyeğnin dolar milyarderi sayısı 21ğe ulaşmış.
Türkiye, listedeki ABD (371), Almanya (55), Rusya (33), Japonya (27), İngiltere (24), Hindistan (23), Kanadağdan (22) sonra, en yüksek sayıda milyardere sahip 8ğinci ülke olmuş.*  

*Hong Kongğun bile bizim kadar dolar milyarderi yok! 

Brezilya, Fransa ve İtalyağnın da bizim kadar dolar milyarderi yok! 

Krallıkla yönetilen petrol devi Suudi Arabistanğın bile 21 tane dolar milyarderi yok! 

İspanya, İsveç, İsviçre ve üin gibi ülkeler bile bizim kadar dolar milyarderi çıkaramamış.ğ*

*Yazar tavsiyede bulunuyor!..

ğAKP Hükümetiğne başvurup, ülkelerindeki dolar milyarderlerinin sayısının bir yılda nasıl katlanacağını öğrenebilirler.ğ*

ülkemizin *ğzengin kişisiğ,*  AKPğnin tek başına iktidarından yana olduğunu söylerken, gazetecinin *ğadil paylaşımığ* hatırlatan sorusuna, dünya görüşlerini, mantıklarını yansıtan cevabı çekinmeden veriyor, hatırlayalım.
 *ğBugünkü ekonomi çok iyi!.. Halk sıkıntılı olabilir ama beklesin ve merak edilecek bir durum yok, ölmezler ya!..ğ*   

Bir yılda, dolar milyarderi sayısı inanılmaz bir şekilde artan Türkiyeğnin alt katmanlarındaki vaziyet, dünya Bankası göstergelerinde şu şekilde yer alıyordu.. 2005 yılına göre, Türkiyeğde nüfusun en yoksul yüzde 10ğu gelirden yüzde 2.3 pay alırken, en zengin yüzde 10ğun aldığı pay ise yüzde 30.7ğye çıkıyor. Türkiyeğde yüzde 10ğluk dilimlerin karşılaştırılmasında en yoksul ve en zengin kesim arasındaki gelir farkı, 13 kata yükseliyor. 

Hayatın içi perişan
Memleketin dahilinde, 2007 seçimi arefesinde ahalinin genel ahval ve şeraiti ise şöyledir..
Karşılıksız çek 2, protesto edilen senet 3 katına çıktı. üzel sektörün borcu 2, kredi kartı borcu 5, ailelerin banka borcu 6, tüketici kredi borçları ise tam 20 kat arttı.
İktidar döneminde, açlık sınırı yüzde 70 artarak 626 YTLğye, yoksulluk sınırı ise yüzde 82 artarak 2 bin 40 YTLğye ulaştı. 
Bunlar hep bilimsel veriler.

*Gazi üniversitesi üğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. şükrü Kızılot tarafından yapılan değerlendirmede rakamlar özetle şöyle:* * Dolara yatırım yapan yüzde 260 kazanırken yabancılardan alınan vergi kaldırıldı. Büyüme iddiasına karşın vergi mükellefi 8 milyondan 7.5 milyona indi; karşılıksız çek 2, protesto edilen senet 3 katına çıktı. üzel sektörün borcu yaklaşık 2 kat arttı, kredi kartı borcu 5, ailelerin banka borcu 6, tüketici kredi borçları ise 20 katına çıktı. Dolara yatırım yapan yüzde 260 kazanırken yabancılardan alınan vergi kaldırıldı. Büyüme iddiasına karşın vergi mükellefi sayısı 8 milyondan 7.5 milyona indi, karşılıksız çek 2, protesto edilen senet 3 katına çıktı.*

Ve efendim!.. 
Yüzlerce işyeri kapandı. 

-Vatandaş en pahalı akaryakıtı kullandı. 
-Birikimli enflasyon yüzde 61.3 olurken çeltik fiyatı yüzde 22, mısır yüzde 12, çavdar yüzde 8 düştü. Aynı dönemde mazot ve gübre fiyatı 2 katına çıktı. 
-Bankasının satışından 2 milyar dolar kar eden vergi ödemezken, esnaf, işçi ve memurun gelir vergisi yüzde 35ği buldu. 
-Açlık sınırı 369 YTLğden yüzde 70 artarak 626 YTLğye, yoksulluk sınırı ise 1122 YTLğden 2 bin 40 YTLğye ulaştı
Rantiyeye toplam 141.3 milyar dolar faiz ödendi. Vergi alınmadı.
-Türkiye yüzde 19 ile dünyada en yüksek faizi ödeyen ülke. Yabancılar risksiz devlet tahvilinden yüzde 141 kar etti. 
-AKP iktidar olduğunda bankacılık sektöründeki yabancı payı yüzde 3ğtü. şimdi yüzde 42. Artış 14 kat. 
-Borsa da yabancılara geçti. 
-AKP iktidara geldiğinde yüzde 43 olan Istanbul Menkul Kıymetler Borsasığndaki yabancı payı şu anda yüzde 71ğe çıktı. 
-AKP iktidar olduğunda Türkiyeğnin borcu 222 milyar dolardı. Bugün 408 milyar dolar.
-AKP iktidar olduğunda kişi başına borç 3 bin 187 dolardı. Bugün 5 bin 458 dolar. Artış ise yüzde 71. 
-Ailelerin bankalara borcu 2002ğde 4.3 milyar YTLğydi. 2007 Mayıs itibarıyla bu rakam 24.4 milyar YTL. 
-Tüketici kredileri yüzde 1878 artarak 45.5 milyar YTL oldu. Ayrıca kredi kartı borçları toplamı 4.3 milyar YTLğden 21.2 milyar YTLğye çıktı. Artış yüzde 393.

*Gelir dağılımı*

*ülkede, vatandaşlar bir de şu şekilde sınıflanmaktadır!..*
Aylık geliri 300 YTL altı, 300-700 YTL, 700-1200 YTL, 1200-3000 YTL ve 3000 YTL üstü olanlar.

Ayda 300 YTL ve altında kazanan en düşük gelir dilimindekiler yüzde 16.40, 300-700 YTL ile ikinci gelir dilimindekiler de yüzde 44 oranında. Genele bakıldığında toplumun yüzde 87ğsi orta gelir düzeyinin altında, ayda 1200 YTLğden düşük bir kazançla geçiniyor!..

Nüfusun sadece yüzde 2ğsi 3 bin YTL üstü gelir diliminde yer alıyor.
Hane gelirinde bölgeler arası farklara bakıldığında, en düşük gelir diliminin yüzde 45ğini Güneydoğu Anadolu Bölgesiğnin oluşturduğu görülüyor. Bu bölgeyi yüzde 36.38ğle Kuzeydoğu Anadolu, yüzde 32.90ğla Orta Anadolu Bölgesi izliyor.
Bilim adamlarının çizdiği bu tablonunun yanı sıra, AKP İktidarı ise Türkiyeğyi çok daha başka bir şekilde anlatıyor. Seçim öncesi TüSİADğın huzuruna görücüye çıkan Başbakan Erdoğan, orada yaptığı konuşmada şunları söylüyordu..
*ğ5 yıl önce Türkiye nasıl bir Türkiyeğydi, neredeydik? 5 yıl sonra nasıl bir Türkiye, şu anda neredeyiz? Bunu en iyi yaşayan sizlersiniz. Bütün parametreler çok açık, net ortada. Sizlerle hamaset yapmaktan çok öyle inanıyorum ki rakamlar boyutu bu işi çok daha açık ve net ortaya koyuyor.ğ*
Başbakanğı, bir anda sayıları tavan yapan dolar milyarderleri de, hiçbir üretim, yatırım, risk almadan para kazanmalarını sağlayan ortamı yarattığı için alkışlıyorlardı..

Başbakan, iktidarında girişimcilere destek verdiğini anlatıyor;
*ğBiz modern dünyaya bu kadar entegre olmuş, küreselleşen dünyada gücüyle ve vizyonuyla orantılı olarak pozisyon almış, gücünü bu kadar hissetmiş bir ülkeyi bu saatten sonra kimsenin içe kapatmasına müsaade etmedikğ*  diyordu.. Küresel sermayeyi Türkiyeğye çekmek için ülke ülke dolaştıklarını, kendi iktidarlarından önceki 10 yılda yıllık ortalama 1 milyar dolar olan küresel sermaye girişini geçen sene 20 milyara çıkardıklarını ve bu senenin ilk 4 ayında 14 milyar dolara ulaşıldığını belirtiyordu..

Son 4 yılda dünyadaki ekonomik büyüme oranı yüzde 3, Türkiyeğde ise yüzde 7,3 olmuştu ve bu büyük başarı değil miydi!?. 

Hele paradan sıfır atılması olağanüstü başarıydı!.. Enflasyon patlamamış, tek haneye inmişti. TüSİAD dinliyordu ve bir üyesi dahi çıkıp da *ğİyi de bu para, üretim, pazarlama, arz talep sonucu sıfır atıp değer kazanmadı ki, konvertıbl bile denilemez, Parisğte bir döviz bürosu değiştirilebiliyor mu?ğ*  deme gereği duymadı.

üünkü Erdoğanğın, *ğKurlar ve faizlerde ideal düzeyin tam olarak yakalamadığını, ancak bunların piyasa tarafından belirlendiğiniğ*  anlattığı TüSİAD üyelerinin dış finans kurumlarından aldıkları 150 milyar dolar borç söz konusuydu ve bu borçların faiz ödemeleri gelmişti, dolayısı ile döviz üzerindeki baskının sürmesi şarttı, cari açığa rağmen. Türkiye, kendi milli dövizini ABDğde düşük faizde tutarken, dünyada en çok faiz vererek çektiği sıcak para ile övünen bir iktidara sahipti.. Ve Türkiyeğnin en zenginleri de dışarıdan aldıkları kredileri dövizleri kendi ülkelerine satarak para kazanıyorlardı.

*Yazar Güneri Civaoğluğnun köşesinde, seçimlerden iki gün önce şu satırlar vardı..*

* ğMasalarda ağırlıklı konu genel seçimdi. Büyük holdinglerden birinin genç patronu, koluyla geniş bir yelpaze çizerek 500ğe yakın davetliyi gösterdi. ğBu masadakilerin yüzde 80ği pazar günü AKPğye oy verecekğ dedi.
Bir başka ğbüyük patronğun söylemi de aynıydı ancak öngördüğü oran daha düşüktü:
ğBuradaki davetlilerin yüzde 50ğsi AKPğye oy verecek.ğ Konuştuğum işadamlarından hiçbiri, o geceki konukların AKPğye verecekleri oy oranında yüzde 50ğnin altına düşmedi.ğ
Başbakan Erdoğan, seçimlerin öncesinde iddialı konuşmalarını hiç elden bırakmadı. Seçim için adayların belirlenmesinin hemen ardından şöyle demişti..
ğMillet aslında kararını vermiştir; 22 Temmuzğda sadece fiili olarak yasal işlemi, sandığa zarfını koymak suretiyle yapacak.ğ 
Kesinlikle irdelenmesi gereken iddialar değil midir?..
Büyüklerin planına ters
şunları da eklemişti..
ğHedef; yine 2 partili bir parlamento. Bunu başarmak için elimizden geleni yapacağız. üünkü sağlıklı yürüyen bir Türkiye istiyoruz. Başarıya yürüyen bir Türkiye istiyoruz.ğ*  

İşte işin bu tarafı *ğBüyük oyuncularınğ*  oyun planı ile tersti!.. *Onların istediği TBMM, PKK katılımlı olmalıydı!.. Sadece Barzaniğnin temsilcilerinin ğolmasığ yeterli değildi, İmralı da meclise sokulacaktı!.. *  Bu yüzden Erdoğanğın ğo sözleriğ sadece kendisine ait olan sözlerdi!..

*Bunca yoksulluk ve umutsuzluğa karşın, O halkına güveniyordu!.. Sandıktan gene tek başına çıkacağını biliyordu!..*

*Yolsuzlukların yarattığı dolar milyarderleri ile yoksulluktan kırılıp, evine torba bekleyen sekiz çocuklu halk tabanı üzerinde, emsali görülmemiş bir galibiyetin mümessili olacağına inancı tamdı..*

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye,hain dörtlünün pençesinde-5 

05.08.2007 
YAZI DİZİLERİ-2
[email protected]*  

*Rakamlar ortada bu nasıl büyüme?*

İç ve dış borç, 4 yılda 200 milyar dolardan 370 milyar dolara yükseldi. ülke, yabancıların faiz cenneti oldu. AKP iktidarında 125 bin esnaf kepenk kapattı, 586 bin aileye haciz geldi. Büyüyen, sadece devlete borç veren 5 bin kişi
CUMHURBAşKANLIĞI seçimi yaklaşmasına rağmen, konunun bir *ğkrizğ*e yol açması ne AKP İktidarı, ne de egemen sermaye tarafından beklenmiyordu.. Türkiye üzerinde *ğderin hakimiyetiğ*  giderek daha çok hissedilen ABD-AB kaynaklarında da bir endişe yoktu..

*Genel hava şöyle idi.*

ABD-AB *ğNisan seçimiğ*nin, AKP kontrolünde gerçekleşmesini istiyordu ama Tayip Erdoğanğa *ğKöşkğe çıkmamasığ* tavsiye ediliyordu!.. Oranın kontrolündeki *ğuzantığ*  sermaye de Erdoğanğa bu tavsiyelerde bulunuyordu.*ğBaşbakan olarak kal!..ğ*

Temel sebep elbetteki, Türkiyeğyi kuşatan dış sermayenen rotasıdır. Sıcak para diye tabir edilen bu silah, Tayip Erdoğanğa iktidarı için kullansın diye sunulmuştu ve ondan da üzerine düşeni yapması bekleniyordu.. Silahın gücü çok büyüktü ve Türkiyeğyi elinde istediği gibi tutmasına olanak sağlıyordu.
O da *ğgücüğ* iyi kullanıyordu.

Seçim atmosferine yavaş yavaş ilerlenirken, Başbakan hiç yıpranmadığından emin, sandıktan yeniden çıkacağını söylüyordu. Demeçleri şöyle idi.
*ğBizim rotamızın esası millete hizmettir. Türkiyeğye hizmete, ülkenin aydınlık geleceğini tesis etme amacıyla devam edeceğiz... ğ*

Kendinden emin, örnekleri vardı..

*ğ4 yıl önceki Türkiye ile bugünkü Türkiye arasında her şeyin daha iyiye gittiğinin rakamlarla kanıtlandığı bir gerçektir, bu konuda tevazu göstermeyiz. Geçen 4 yılda Türkiye bir sessiz devrim gerçekleştirmiştir. Hiçbir kalem yoktur ki bugün insanımız dünü arar olsun.ğ*

Aslında sözleri bir yerde doğru idi!..

Hasarın geçmişi vardı... Hasarı açanlar yeniden fırsat kollayıp ballı koltukları arıyorlardı, siyasi çıkışlar yapıyorlardı ve Tayip Erdoğanğa koz veriyorlardı... *ğBugün Türkiye, 4 yıl öncesinin o karanlık, krizlerle sarsılan, umutsuzlukla yoğrulan Türkiyeğsinden çok uzak farklı ve çok daha aydınlıktır. Bunlar durup dururken olmadı. Madem bu kadar mahirdiler niçin bu ülkeyi yıllarca, on yıllarca çile içinde yaşamaya mahkum ettiler. Gerek ekonomik gerek dış itibar açısından parlak bir geleceğin eşiğindeyiz. En büyük sıçramayı gerçekleştirmenin önünde hiçbir engel göremiyorum...ğ*

Başbakan *ğİlk iktidarığ* dönemini *ğküçük sıçramağ* başlığı ile tanımlıyordu ve ona göre Türkiye refaha doğru büyük adımlar atmıştı..

Bu durumları kıyaslamalıyız.

İktidar, attığı adımları sandıkta da onaylattığı için yeniden tek başına iktidar oldu. Gelgelelim, çizdiği tablo doğru mu?..

Başbakanğa, daha o sıralarda Anavatan Partisi Lideri Erkan Mumcu, karşı çıkıyor ve şöyle diyordu.

* ğBorçla geleni siz yiyorsunuz, kamçıyı vatandaş yiyor. üç kuruş için taksiciler gasp ediliyor, hırsızlık için girilen ev sahibi öldürülüyor, fuhuş olayları arttı. Türkiye, 10 yıl önce Güney Amerikağda gördüğümüz gettolaşmaya doğru gidiyor. Felaket tablosuna sürükleniyor. ülkeyi bu bataklığa çeken, uygulanan ekonomi politikalarıdır. Suçun her yıl yarısı kadar daha büyümesi, durduk yere olmuyor. Bu, ekonomik politikalarının yarattığı umutsuzluğun sonuçlarıdır.ğğ*

Ve ondaki rakamlar.. 

*ğ4 yılda 170 milyar dolar artı borçlanıldı; Türkiyeğnin toplam iç ve dış borç miktarı 370 milyar dolara yükseldi. 190 milyar dolarlık dış borcun 90 milyar dolara yakını özel kesime ait...ğ*

*Sadece 5 bin kişi*

Başbakan, o sıralar ısrarla şu tanımda bulunuyordu..
*ğTürkiyeğyi refah adasına çevirdik..ğ*

şimdi Ankara Ticaret Odası Başkanı Sinan Aygünğdeki rakamlara bakalım.. Bu rakamlar sekiz ay öncesinindir ve şimdi makas daha da açıktır.

*Sinan Aygün açıklıyor:*  

* ğTürkiyeğde 5 bin 163 kişinin durumu iyi. 5 bin 163 kişi, bir trilyon ve üzerinde bankada mevduatı olan ki, bunlar devlete para satanın yüzde 80ğini kapsıyor. Bunların durumu iyi...ğ * 

Bu tanıma dikkatinizi çekiyorum.

Durumu iyi olan bu beşbinküsur kişinin özelliğine bakınız.
*ğDevlete para satanların yüzde sekseni!..ğ*

*Devlete para satan bu ballı sınıf satacakları parayı nereden buluyorlar?.. 

Onun cevabını da Erkan Mumcuğnun sözlerinde de bulabiliriz..*

*ğDışarıdan alınan borçların 90 milyar doları özel sektörden.. şimdilerde bu paranın 150 milyar dolar olduğu belirtiliyor..*

Hemen altını çizelim.. Hatırlayalım, Türkiye bir faiz cenneti.. Türk Hazinesiğnin parası başta ABD olmak üzere yabancı bankalarda düşük faizde tutulurken, Türkiye, dışarıdan taşınan *ğsıcak parağ* dövize yüzde 24ğlere varan faiz ödüyor!.. 

Başbakanğın belirttiği *ğBüyüme ve gelişmeğ*  bu kesimde nettir.. 

üteki kesimdeki duruma, gene Sinan Aygünğün rakamları ile devam edelim.. 

* ğTürkiye ekonomisinin büyüdüğünü, vatandaş bunu hissetmiyor ve neremiz büyüdü kardeşim, nasıl büyüdük biz diyor!.. Son dört yılda kapanan işyeri sayımız 125 bine dayandı... Esnaf Sanatkarğa bağlı 285 bin işyeri kapandı... Hiçbir esnaf çekinin arkasını yazdırmaz, senedini protesto ettirmez. Bu çek ve senet, bir tüccarın ticarete devam edebilmesi için olması gereken unsurlardan bir tanesidir. üekin arkasını yazdırdıysan bir daha çek karnesi alamazsın, kredi alamazsın. Senedin protesto olduysa kredi kartı bile alamazsın, vermezler size. şimdi düşünün bir milyon senet protesto olmuş, bir milyon çek dönmüş. İki milyon rakamı var. Bakın bu bir yıllık rakamlar. 2001 krizindeki rakam 800 bindi. 2001 krizi 1945ğten sonra Cumhuriyet tarihinin en ağır kriziydi. O zaman 845 bin senet protesto olmuş. Rakam 800 trilyon, bugün bu rakam 1 milyon 100ğe çıkmış, rakam 3.8 katrilyon olmuş...ğ * 

Aygün de ekliyor... *ğSıcak para getirenin ekonomisi iyi. üstelik bu kesimden dört yüz milyara kadar vergi muafiyeti var, ondan sonra vergi vermeye başlıyorlar...ğ*

İktidar bunlarla mı övünüyor *ğvatandaşımğ*  diye...

*Aygün diyor ki;* * ğ72 milyon insan var. 5 bin 163 vatandaşın bankadaki reposuna mevduatına bakıp da buna karar veremezsiniz siz. İşler iyi ise yüzbinlerce kredi kartı borcu olanın evine icraya gidildi. 586 bin aile, 586 bin televizyon, 586 bin video, buz dolabı, koltuk takımı evlerden kalkmış vaziyette şu anda... Aileler parçalanıyor. 4 yıl evvel yılda 31 bin kişi boşanıyordu. şu anda boşanma sayısı 95 bine çıktı ve boşananların yüzde 85 yüzde 90ğı, bunu açık ve net olarak söylüyorum, maddi sorunlardan dolayı, maddi sıkıntıdan dolayı boşanıyor.ğ * 

*ATO rakamlar böyle, iktidar ğbüyüyen ekonomiğden söz ediyor...*  

*Köylünün durumu*

4 yılda faize verilen 130 milyar dolar olmuş. Peki tarıma ne verdi, 2 milyar dolar.
Bu da *ğEfendimizğ*deki durumun özeti.. 

*Sinan Aygün, bir Urfa gezisini anlatıyor..*

* ğUrfağya gittim. Köylerin hepsi elektrik parasına rehin kalmışlar. Diyorlar ki elektrik borcumuzu tarlaya yazsın, borcumuz silinsin. Adanağya gittim, muz üreticisi perişan vaziyette. Oradan Silifkeğye geçtim, aklınızda olsun elimizde bedava portakal, limon, mandalin var... Yani şuraya gelmek istiyorum. Türkiye narenciye ülkesi narenciyeci perişan, portakal mandalin perişan, muz perişan. Urfağda tarlaları gördüm pamuk hala duruyor. Pamuğun fiyatı 430 bin lira diyorlar, toplama 360 bin lira diyorlar...ğ * 

*O sıra, Aygün çiftçilere soruyor..*

*- Ne yapıcaksınız peki, yarın seçim var, ne oy vereceksiniz ?..
- Geçen seçim bizim buradaki köyden AKPğye yüzde 76 oy çıktı. Bu seçim yüzde 20ğden aşağı çıkar dediler...*

üıktı mı? Bir garip durum yok mu?..

*Aygün, şöyle söylüyordu o zaman..*

* ğYeminle söylüyorum, gittiğim yerin ağası ile oranın muhtarı ile konuştum, niye vermezsiniz oyunuzu diye sordum. Biz perişan olduk, paramız gitti, elimizdeki sermayemiz gitti..ğ

Garip!..* 

Başbakanğın pek sevdiği *ğNereden nereyeğ*  kıyaslaması, Ankara Ticaret Odası Başkanı Sinan Aygünğün de ağzında dolaşıyor... Ama oldukça farklı ve Aygünğün anlattıkları, yaşadıklarımızla daha uyumlu gibi...

*Aygünğü dinleyelim:*

* ğSayın Başbakan, ğIMFğye borcumuz biz geldiğimiz zaman 20 milyar dolardı, bunu 9 milyar dolara düşürdük, nereden nereyeğ diyor... Peki kardeşim, 20ğden 9ğa düştü de bu borç, Türkiyeğnin 207 milyar dolar borcu, bugün 365 milyar dolara nasıl çıktı?..ğ * 

*Hadi buyurun bakalım...*

Gelen, giden kötüyü bile nasıl aratıyor!.. Kendisinden öncekiler, hortum, vurgun, Yüce Divan sonuçlu icraatlarla borçları 80ğlerden 270ğlere taşımıştı, bunlar da 365ğe ulaşıvermişler!..

*IMF sağolsun!..*

*Aygünğden devam: ğ89 ülkede IMF programı uygulanmış, sistem şu andaki Türkiyeğnin aynısı, biri kurtulmamış ve bu ülkelerin tamamı, IMF sayesinde sömürülmüş ve bu ülkeler bitirilmiş vaziyette. Bu ilacı alıyoruz ve diyoruz ki, 2009ğa kadar bağlıyız. Ben korkuyorum bu ülke nereye gidecek diye, çünkü ülkenin bütün kaynakları gidiyor. Atatürkğün Gençliğe Hitabesiğni hatırlayın, ğiçeridekiler ve dışarıdakilerğ, bunlar çok çok önemli... Dışarıdakileri bir noktada durdururuz ama içeriye sahip olamazsak işte bu ülke batacak...ğ*

*Aygünğün söylediği ğşahsi menfaatlerini müstevlilerin siyasi emellerine tevhid edenler.ğ*

ATO Başkanı, *ğNe dedi son olarak, ğMuhtaç olduğun kudret damarlarındaki asil kanda mevcuttur.ğ Ben bu ülkeden kan akacağını, şu günden görebiliyorum, Allah korusun, bütün ülkelerde IMF halk ayaklanması ile bitmiş, tarım çökmüş... Rejim değişmiş, darbeler olmuş. Bir tane kurtulan ülke yokğ* diyor. 

*Sinan Aygün, ğkırmızı çizgilerinğ  altını çiziyor...

şöyle diyor: ğEnflasyon 8-9, enflasyonun 3 misli faiz var. Bu ülkede enflasyon yüzde 80 iken, faizler 240 olmadı...ğ *

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye,hain dörtlünün pençesinde-6 

06.08.2007 
YAZI DİZİLERİ-2
[email protected]tr 

Türkiye, yabancıya faiz cenneti...*

Başbakan, *ğKaranlık günler bittiğ* diye ekonomik başarılarını anlatıyor Türkiyeğye gelen küresel sermaye artışıyla övünüyor. Ancak yabancı sermaye Türkiyeğde yatırıma değil, yüzde 18ği aşan faizden nemalanmaya geliyor
ANLATMAYI sürdürelim ve Türkiyeğnin 2007 Ağustosu itibari ile bulunduğu *ğmuassırğ*  noktayı doğru olarak kavramaya çalışalım...Vatandaşların sandık tercihlerinin ğizah tarzı nedirğ bulabilecek miyiz bakalım!..

Araştırmacı Yazar Tuncay Mollaveisoğluğnun Kanaltürk televizyonundaki programının adı *ğYolsuzluk ve Yoksullukğtur*  biliyorsunuz.. Gazeteci Mollaveisoğlu, haftalarca konuklarıyla ğanlayanağ yolsuzlukların yoksullaştırdığı Türkiyeğyi anlattı ve siyasi egemenlerin zaaflarını sergiledi... Sandıktan çıkan tabloyu da bu programa katılanlar özetlediler... *ğYolsuzlukların ve yoksulluğun üzerine inşa edilmiş bir sonuçğ*tur bu ve başka bir ülkede örneği henüz görülmemiştir!..

*Bu tez midir doğru olan?..*

Yoksa, Başbakanğın iddia ettiği gibi, Türkiye refaha doğru tüm halkı ile yürüdüğü için, bir milli şuur mu bu siyasete sahip çıkmıştır?..
Başbakan, seçime doğru iktidarını şu kelimelerle ifade ediyordu...
*ğTürkiye, bugün Cumhuriyetimizğin kuruluş idealine uygun olarak özgür ve müreffeh dünyanın, medeni milletler camiasının saygın ülkesi haline gelmiştir...ğ*

*Diyordu ki;*

* ğBu ülkeyi gezen herkes, dünle bugün arasındaki farkın ne kadar büyük olduğunu görüyor. Umutsuzluğun yerini pırıl pırıl umutların, yılgınlığın yerini dinamizmin aldığını görüyor. Bunu en çok bu ülkeye gelen yabancılar fark ediyor, tesbit ediyor. Gittiğimiz zaman da bize söyledikleri şu; ğTürkiye artık sessiz bir devrim yaşıyor.ğ Onlar bu gerçeği gördükleri için de koşarak Türkiyeğye geliyorlar. Eskiden Türkiyeğye küresel sermaye olarak gelen yatırım miktarı ortalama 1 milyar doları geçmiyordu. Geçen yıl dışardan gelen küresel sermaye miktarı 20 milyar dolara ulaştı. Bu nasıl oldu? İnşaallah bu hızla gideceğiz ve yıl sonuna kadar 20 milyar doları da aşacağız.ğ * Bu sözleri unutmayın

*Başbakanğın şu sözlerini unutmayınız...

ğBunu en çok bu ülkeye gelen yabancılar tesbit ediyor. Gittiğimiz zaman da bize söyledikleri şu; ğTürkiye artık sessiz bir devrim yaşıyor.ğ Geçen yıl dışardan gelen küresel sermaye miktarı 20 milyar dolara ulaştı. Bu hızla gideceğiz ve yıl sonuna kadar 20 milyar doları da aşacağız...ğ*

Ona göre ğ*Karanlık günlerğ*  bitmişti.. *ğHükümet olarak bu süreçte büyük bir aşkla, şevkle çalıştık. Görevimizi layıkıyla yerine getirmenin gayreti içinde olduk. Bu ülke için hizmet üretmek isteyenin, fikir üretmek isteyenin önünü açtık.ğ*Başbakanğın ğmüjdeleriniğ devletin resmi rakamları da destekliyordu...

Türkiye İstatistik Kurumu (TüİK), üretim yöntemiyle hesaplanan GSMH ve harcama yöntemiyle GSYH 2006 yılı dördüncü dönem sonuçlarını açıklıyordu ve buna göre, GSMH artışı yüzde 4.6, GSYİH artışı da yüzde 5.2 olmuştu... 2006ğnın GSMHğsi cari fiyatlarla 399 milyar 673 milyon doları, GSYHğsi de 400 milyar 46 milyon doları bularak rekor kırmıştı.. Rakamlar 2005ğten de iyiydi, büyüme hedefi yüzde 5 olarak belirlenmişti. Türkiye, 2006 yılı ile birlikte üst üste 5 yıl, bir başka deyişle 20 çeyrektir büyümesini sürdürmüştü. Kişi başına milli gelir de 5 bin 477 dolara yükselmişti.. 

*Yorumsuz rakamlar*  

Türkiye İstatistik Kurumu böyle rakamlar veriyordu ve şunu da belirtiyordu... *ğSektörel bazda en yüksek büyüme, sabit fiyatlarla yüzde 19.4 ile inşaatta yaşandı.ğ*  Yılın tamamında tarım yüzde 2.9 , sanayi yüzde 7.4 , ticaret sektörü de yüzde 5.9 büyüdü. 

Büyüme ulaştırma haberleşmede yüzde 3.1, konut sahipliği ve mali kuruluşlarda yüzde 2.2ğşer, serbest meslek ve hizmetlerde yüzde 5.2 , devlet hizmetlerinde yüzde 2, ithalat vergisinde yüzde 9 oldu. Rakamları yorumsuz aktarıyorum, bu durumda bile sektörel oranları yorumlamayı okuyucuya bırakıyorum.
2006ğnın son çeyreği daha *ğmuhteşemğdi*!.. En yüksek artış yüzde 16.1 ile yine inşaat sektöründe oldu, tarım yüzde 9.7 , sanayi yüzde 6.5, ticaret sektöründe de yüzde 4 oranında büyüme yaşandı. 

*Açıklamalara biraz daha çıta kazandıralım!..*

*Devlet Bakanı Ali Babacan...
ğToplam kamu net borç stoku, 2006 sonu itibarıyla 257.8 milyar YTL (183.4 milyar ABD Doları) 2006 yılı sonu itibarıyla toplam kamu net borç stokunun GSMHğye oranı 44.8ğe geriledi.ğ * 

*Babacan, çok ilginç bir açıklama da yapıyor ve ğAB tanımlı borç stokunuğ tanımlayarak ğEuroğya geçiştenğ söz ediyor.. 

AB tanımlı dış borç stoku*

Buna göre, AB tanımlı borç stoku, Gayri Safi Yurtiçi Hasıla (GSYH) temelinde, 2002 yılında yüzde 93 iken bu oran, 2006 sonu itibarıyla yüzde 60.7ğye gerilemişti... Babacan ğTürkiye şu anda Euro bölgesi ortalamasının altında bir borç stokuna sahiptirğ diyordu. 

Ekonomistlerin ve hatta ilgili Bakanğın bile *ğtehlikeğ*  olarak nitelediği cari açık da *ğartış trendiniğ*  duraklatmıştı!.. Faiz Dışı Fazla (FDF) performansının da ğçok iyiğ idi.. Babacan *ğ2003-2006 yılları arasındaki ortalama FDFğnin yüzde 6.53 olduğunu, toplam kamudaki FDFğnin, 2006 yılı sonu itibarıyla yüzde 6.59 oranında tahmin edildiğiniğ* belirtiyordu.. Enflasyonda da istikrarlı bir düşüş söz konusuydu ve dış ticarette de çok olumlu gelişmelerin vardı.. Doğrudan yabancı yatırım girişlerinin artıyordu.. 

şöyle ki; *ğ1993-2002 yılları arasında ortalama 1.1 milyar dolar düzeyinde gerçekleşen Doğrudan Yabancı Yatırım, geçen yıl 20.2 milyar dolara ulaşmış, bu yılın Ocak ayında 6.1 milyar dolar olmuş ve bu yılın ilk üç ayındaki Doğrudan Yabancı Yatırım girişinin 12 milyar doları aşmış gibi görünüyordu..ğ*  

*Babacan, dış borcu da anlatıyor.. ve ğBu başarılarınğ sebeplerini sıralıyordu..ğTutarlılık, şeffaflık, süreklilik, bağımsız Merkez Bankası, enflasyon hedeflemesi, serbest kur rejimi, tam serbest sermaye, yapısal reformlar ve AB perspektifi.ğ
İşte bu yüzden Başbakan, ogünlerde Eskişehirğde vatandaşlara şöyle diyordu...
ğKaranlık günler artık bitti..!ğ * 

*Gerçekten öyle mi*

Resmi açıklamaların çizdiği ğrefahğ tablosunun üstendeki ışıltılı ambalajı şöyle bir kaldırmaya çalışalım...

Mesela, Merkez Bankası eski Başkanı Gazi Erçelğin altını çizdiği şu sözden başlayalım..

*ğTürkiye, dışarıdan gelen fonlarla büyüdü..ğ*  

Türkiyeğye dışarıdan gelen fon *ğDünyada en yüksek borçlanma faiziğ*  ülkemizde olduğu için geliyor.. Dövize, Türkiyeğden başka çift haneli faiz veren başka bir ülke yok. Ekonomisi Türkiye kategorisinde bulunan ülkelerde bile faizler tek haneli rakamlardan oluşuyor. 10 yıllık devlet (Dış borçlanma) tahvili faizleri Türkiyeğde yüzde 18.58 iken, bu rakam Hindistanğda 7.94, Rusyağda 6.24, Yunanistanğda ise 4.24 olarak gerçekleşiyor. Bu yüzden, hem dış tefeciler, hem de Türkiyeğde *ğkrema tabakağyı oluşturan sermaye sınıfı devlete para satarak müthiş kar ediyor...*Piyasadaki sıcak para Başbakanğın temel siyasetini, rahat hareketini sağlıyor..

Ve Türkiye bazı ilklerle tanışıyor..

Mesela...


İlk defa bir Başbakan zam isteyen memur sendikalarına *ğIMFğyi ikna edinğ* dedi

İlk defa bir Ekonomi Bakanı, BDDKğnın çıkardığı yönetmelikleri inceletmek için IMFğden denetçi talep etti 

İlk defa bir Başbakan *ğtezkere geçmezse memura maaş ödeyemeyizğ* dedi

İlk defa ekonomi büyürken istihdam yerinde saydı

İlk defa cari açık verilirken döviz kuru sürekli düştü

İlk defa enflasyon düşerken faizlerdeki düşüş enflasyondaki düşüşün gerisinde kaldı.

İlk kez ithalat 100 milyar doları aştı

İlk kez cari açığın üstünde borçlanma yapıldı

İlk defa finansman ihtiyacı üstü borçlanma yapıldı

İlk defa kamunun kamuya olan borcu piyasadan borçlanılarak ödendi

İlk defa düşük faizli dış borç yüksek faizli iç borç ile ödendi

İlk defa döviz sürekli düşerken döviz cinsi borçlar TL cinsi borca çevrildi 

İlk defa yabancı rantiyecilere vergi muafiyeti tanındı 

İlk defa tarımsal üretimde dış ticaret açığı ortaya çıktı

İlk defa borç GSMHğyi aştı

İlk defa şirketlerin yatırım istisnası kaldırıldı 

İlk defa çiftçi ve emekliden vergi alınması sözü verildi

İlk defa GSMH artarken KDV tahsilatı yerinde saydı

İlk defa Petrol Kanunu ile yabancılara 50 yıllık imtiyaz verildi 

İlk defa dar gelirlilerin alım gücü bu kadar düştü

İlk defa enflasyon yüzde 10 artarken pancar fiyatları 99 Kuruştan 88 Kuruşa indi

İlk defa fındık üreticileri en büyük mitingi yaptı 

İlk defa iletişim sektörünün tamamı yabancıların kontrolüne geçti

İlk defa IMF *ğTürkiye ekonomisi cehennemdeğ* dedi..

*Ve vatandaş!..*

Parlak bir Türkiye tablosu çizen iktidarın önemli bir görevlisinden, bir memurdan gelen *ğmesajığ*  aktararak bölümü bağlayalım..

*ğBen bir ilin vergi dairesinde üst düzeyde çalışan biriyim... 20 yıldır çalışıyorum... Her gün yeni mükellef kaydından çok terk eden mükellef kaydı giriyorum...
Takibe alınan mükellef sayısıda o kadar çok ki. Hem de ana parası gecikme faizinin onda biri bile değil.... 
Günlük faiz uygulandığı için vergi borçları o kadar çok artmış ki. 
Gelenlerin çoğuna tavsiyem bankadan tüketici kredisi alın alabiliyorsanız kapatın diyorum.... üünkü banka faizi Vergi Dairesiğnin gecikme faizinden daha düşük.... Gelir İdaresi Başkanlığı yoklama, tahsildar ve icra memurlarına mükellefi bulun muhakkak borcunu tahsil edin diyorlar.... 
Gelenler koca koca adamlar ezik büzük bitmiş bir pisikolojiyle geliyorlar o, kadar acıyorsunuz ki insanların hiç bir şeyleri yok korkarak geliyorlar ve zavallıların bütün parasını alıyorsunuz gönderdiğiniz tebliğdeki miktarın çok üstünde alacağınız yol paraları bile kalmıyor çalışanlar olarak bizler yol parasını veriyoruz.... Bu kişiler ne yapsınlar her gün birkaç tane böyle olay gerçekleşiyor. Kişiler iş yeri açacaklarına mülklerini kiraya veriyorlar... Daha iyi gelir getiriyor çünkü... Yani görülen sadece buzdağının görünen tarafı gerçekler o kadar kötü ki... Ama bazı mükellefler de var vergi borcundan siz yurtdışı yasağı koymuşsunuz gecenin bir yarısında evinize telefon geliyor ve gidip işyerine bilgisayarı açıyorsunuz ve o kişinin kişilerin yurtdışı çıkma yasağını kaldırıyorsunuz... Emir emirdir... Bunların isimleri bende.. Adamların tonlarca vergi borcu var fakat Başbakan ile geziyorlar... 
üünkü Başbakan ile hep yurtdışına gidiyorlar çünkü... Maliye Bakanı direk arıyor... 

Sonra da bu kişiler takdir komisyonları sayesinde borçlarından kurtuluyorlar. 
Ne yazık ki durumumuz budur..ğ*

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye,hain dörtlünün pençesinde-7 

07.08.2007 
YAZI DİZİLERİ-2
[email protected] 

Ekonomide nereden nereye*

Irakğı işgale hazırlanan ABD ve ABğnin projeleri sonucu 2002ğde ekonominin vaziyeti içler acısıydı. AKP iktidarı boyunca katlanarak artan ve 80 milyar dolara ulaşan sıcak para, piyasaların kalbine konmuş uzaktan kumandalı bomba gibi ğpatlatılacağığ zamanı bekliyor.

2002 seçimlerine gidilirken Türkiyeğnin manzara-i umumiyesi çok kötü idi... Adeta dağılmış bir toplum yapısı, talan edilmiş bir hazine, ağır darbeler yemiş bir milli ekonomi.

üözülmüş ve umudu çökmüş bir millet yapısına sahip olan devletin üzerinde yoğunlaşmış dış baskılar... Irak işgaline hazırlanan ABD ile ABğnin geliştirdiği projeler.

Seçime böyle gidildi ve sandıktan AKP çıktı. Dört buçuk yıl hüküm sürdü. Nereden nereye gelindi?.. Ekonomiye şöyle bir bakalım.
2002 yılı sonunda hane halkının toplam 3.4 katrilyon TL bankalara borcu bulunmaktaydı.

2006 yılında hane halkının bankalara olan borcu toplam 82.6 katrilyon TLğye çıktı.

Hane halkının bankalara olan borcunun kullanılabilir gelirlerine oranı 2002 yılı sonunda % 4.3ğidi. 2006 yılında % 24.6ğya yükselmiştir.

Kredi kartı da dış borç!

Bu oran hane halkının kullanılabilir gelirlerinin 4ğte 1ğine yakın kısmı kadarını bankalara borçlandığını göstermektedir.

Hane halkı bankalara borçlanırken bankalar da yurtdışına borçlanmaktadır. Dolayısıyla milletin bankalara olan borcu aslında milletin dışarıya olan borcuna dönüşmüştür. üünkü bankalar dışarıdan borç olarak aldığı parayı millete kredi kartı ve tüketici kredisi olarak borç vermektedirler.

Hazine, dolar cinsinde 4 yılda ortalama % 27.6 oranında borçlandı.
Halbuki Ecevit döneminde bile yani 1999-2002 yılları arasında Dolar cinsi Hazine borçlanma maliyeti % 13.9 idi...

1997 yılında 100 birim ihracat için 56 birim ithalat yapmak gerekmekteydi. Bu oran yani ihracatın ithalata bağımlılık oranı sürekli yükselmiş ve 2002 yılında % 62ğye çıkmıştı. 

Gelinen noktada, 100 birimlik ihracat için 67 birimlik ithalat yapılması zorunlu olmuştur.

2002 yılı sonunda dış ticaret açığı yani ithalat ihracat farkı 15.6 milyar dolardı.
2006 yılı sonu itibariyle dış ticaret açığı 52 milyar dolardır.
Son 4 yıllık dönemde Türkiye ekonomisi toplam 152 milyar dolar dış ticaret açığı vermiştir. 1950-2002 yılları arasındaki 52 yılda oluşan toplam dış açığı ise 194 milyar dolardır.

2002 yılı sonunda cari açık yani ülkeye mal ve hizmet karşılığı giren ve çıkan döviz farkı 1.5 milyardı.

2003-2006 yılları arasında toplam 77 milyar dolar cari açık oluşmuştur. Halbuki 1950-2002 yılları arasındaki 52 yılda toplam 45 milyar dolar cari açık meydana gelmiştir.

*Sıcak para katlandı*

AKP iktidara geldiğinde Türkiyeğdeki sıcak para miktarı 24 milyar dolardı.
2006 yılına gelindiğinde ülkedeki sıcak para miktarı 80 milyar dolara yaklaşmıştır. Sıcak para miktarındaki 56 milyar dolar tutarındaki artış; ülkeye 56 milyar dolarlık sermaye girişi olduğu anlamına gelmemektedir. Nitekim 2003-2006 yılları arasında ülkeye giriş yapan toplam sıcak para 32 milyar dolardır.
32 milyar dolar olarak ülkeye giriş yapan sıcak para doların değer kaybetmesi ve borsa endeksinin yükselmesi sayesinde 80 milyar dolarlık bir varlık haline gelmiştir.

Yabancı yatırımcılar borsaya 13 milyar dolar sıcak para girişi yapmış daha sonra düşen döviz kuru ve yükselen borsa endeksi nedeniyle 32.5 milyar dolarlık bir varlığa sahip olmuşlardır.

AKP iktidara geldiğinde rezerv olarak tutulan döviz miktarı 38 milyar dolardı. Bunun 28 milyar doları Merkez Bankası rezervleri, 10 milyar doları da çeşitli bankaların muhabir bankalarda yani yurtdışında ve kasalarında tuttukları rezervdi.

2002 yılı sonunda atıl olarak bekletilen rezervler GSMHğnin % 21ği oranındaydı.
2006 yılına gelindiğinde ise Merkez Bankası rezervleri 61 milyar dolara, çeşitli bankaların muhabir bankalarda yani yurtdışında ve kasalarında tuttukları rezervler ise 27 milyar dolara yükseldiği için toplam rezervler 88 milyar dolar olmuştur.

*İş umutları tükendi*

Yurtdışından yüksek reel faiz ile borçlanılarak elde edilen ve çok düşük faizle çeşitli ülkelerin Hazine bonolarına bağlanan yani ülke kaynaklarında atıl bekletilen rezervlerin GSMHğye oranı 23ğe yükselmiştir.
2003-2006 yılları arasında cari açığı finanse etmek için yurda giren sıcak para ve dış borçlanma için 35 milyar dolar faiz ödenmiştir.
2002 yılı sonunda kredi kartı borçları 4 katrilyon TL idi. 
2006 yılında ise kredi kartı borçları 20 katrilyon liraya ulaşmıştır.
AKP iktidara geldiğinde tüketici kredileri 2 katrilyon lira civarında olup toplam kredi hacminin sadece % 6.3ğünü oluşturmaktaydı.
2006 yılında tüketici kredileri 44 katrilyon liraya yükselip toplam kredi hacminin % 26.8ğini oluşturmaktadır.

Tarım sektöründe istihdam edilen nüfus 1.280.000 kişi azalarak 6.809.000 kişiye düştü.

Aynı dönemde sanayi sektörü ise sadece 757.000 kişiye iş sağladığı için 523.000 bin kişi işsiz kaldı.

2003-2006 yılları arasında 24.4 milyar dolarlık tarımsal ürün ithal edildi...
2002 yılında ithalatın % 7ğsini oluşturan tarımsal ürün ithalatı 2006 yılında toplam ithalatın % 10ğunu aştı.

2002 yılı sonunda işsiz sayısı 3.484 bin kişi idi. 2006 yılı sonunda resmi işsiz sayısı 2.344 bin, iş bulma umudunu kaybettiği işin iş aramaktan vazgeçenlerin sayısı 1.977 bin kişiye yükselmiştir. Böylece resmi rakamlardaki işsiz sayısı 4.321 bin kişiye ulaştı... Dolar kurunun sürekli düşmesi nedeniyle yurtdışından dolar cinsinden ülkeye gelip TLğye çevrilerek borsa ve bonoya yatırım yapan yerli ve yabancı rantiyeciler; hem borsa ve bonodan hem de doların değer kaybetmesinden kazanmışlardır.

*Paradan para*

100 doları 2002 yılı sonunda 1.650.000 TLğden TLğye çevirip 165 milyon TLğye sahip olan rantiyeci bunu Hazineğye borç vererek değerlendirdiğinde 2006 yılı sonu itibariyle; 409 milyon TLğye sahip olacaktır. Bunu 2006 yılı sonu itibariyle 1.430.000 TLğden dolara çevirdiğinde 286 Dolar edecektir. Yani 4 yılda 100 dolarını 286 dolara çıkartmış olacaktır. Bu da dolar bazında yıllık % 46,5 oranında gelir elde etmek anlamına gelmektedir. 100 doları 2002 yılı sonunda 1.650.000 TLğden TLğye çevirip 165 milyon TLğye sahip olan rantiyeci bu parasını borsaya yatırdığında 2006 yılı sonu itibariyle; 643 milyon TLğye sahip olacaktır. Bunu 2006 yılı sonu itibariyle 1.430.000 TLğden dolara çevirdiğinde 442 dolar edecektir. Yani 4 yılda 100 dolarını 442 dolara çıkarmış olacaktır. Bu da yıllık % 85.5 oranında gelir elde etmek anlamına gelmektedir. 2003-2006 yılları arasında bankacılık sektörü 197 katrilyon (yani 138 milyar dolar) faiz, komisyon ve aracılık geliri elde etmiştir. Aynı dönemde GSMH ise 198 milyar dolar artmıştır. Yani artan GSMHğnin yaklaşık olarak % 70ği bankacılık sektörünün faiz, komisyon ve aracılık gelirlerinden oluşmaktadır. Bu da artan Milli Gelirğin % 70ğinin bir avuç rantiyeciye gitmesine karşılık, artan Milli Gelirğin sadece % 30ğu 73 milyon halka ait olduğu için; MG artarken halk fakirleşmiştir. 

*Dışa bağımlılık arttı*

Türkiyeğnin 1946ğda başlayan 60 yıllık sürede IMF gözetim ve denetimi altındaki en uzun dönemi 1998-2008 yılları arasındaki 10 yıllık dönemdir. 1980-88 yılları arasındaki en uzun IMF gözetim ve denetimindeki süre, AKP İktidarığnda 10 yıla çıkartılmıştır. ANAP iktidarından sonra tüm iktidar süresini IMF gözetim ve denetiminde geçiren tek parti iktidarı AKP İktidarı olmuştur. AKP Hükümeti kendinden önceki Ecevit Hükümetiğnin IMF ile yaptığı Stand-by anlaşmasını aynen uygulamış ve bu anlaşmanın süresi bitiğinde Mayıs 2005ğte IMF ile yeni bir Stand-by anlaşması yaparak 2008 yılına kadar ekonominin yönetim ve denetimini IMFğye devretmiştir.

2006 yılında özel sektörün dış borç stoku 65 milyar dolara pozisyon açığı da 45 milyar dolara ulaşmıştır. Yani özel sektörün elindeki dövizler ile döviz cinsi borçları arasındaki fark 45 milyar dolara yaklaşmıştır.

2002 yılında özel sektör 37 milyar dolar dış borç ve 26 milyar dolar dış pozisyon açığına sahip idi.

Uygulanan yüksek reel faiz ve düşük döviz kuru nedeniyle, Türkiye uluslararası sermaye için en cazip ülkelerden biri haline gelmiştir.
2006 yılında yabancıların Türkiyeğdeki bankalarda bulunan mevduatı 24 milyar doları aşmıştır.

*Beri yanda.* 

Resmi rakamlara göre 1.870 bin kişi açlık sınırının altındadır. Yani aylık 143 milyon liralık gelire sahip değildir.

Nüfusun % 82ğsi aylık 363 milyon liralık gelirin altında olduğu için yoksulluk sınırı altındaki kişi sayısı 58.724 bin kişidir. 

Kasım 2002 tarihinde dolar kuru 1.650.000 TL idi. 2003-2006 yılları arasında toplam enflasyon % 53 oranında olduğu için, dolar kuru enflasyon kadar artsaydı bile 2006 yılı sonunda dolar kurunun en az 2.524.500 TL olması gerekirdi. Halbuki yüksek reel faiz-düşük döviz kurunun teşvik ettiği sıcak para girişi nedeniyle ülkede yapay bir döviz bolluğu oluşmuş ve dolar kuru 2006 yılı sonu itibariyle 1.420.000 TL olarak gerçekleşmiştir.

*Doların durumu*  

Merkez Bankası hesaplamalarına göre TüFE bazlı reel efektif döviz kuru Kasım 2002ğde 123.7 iken 2006 yılı sonu itibariyle 160.2ğye yükselmiştir. Yani döviz kuru % 60.2 oranında değer kaybetmiş ve olması gereken değerin % 60.2 oranında altına düşmüştür. Bu oran 1980 sonrası en düşük reel döviz kuru oranıdır. Reel döviz kurunun bu denli düşük tutulması, ithalatın patlamasına ve dış ticaret açığı ile cari açığın kontrol edilemez düzeylere yükselmesine yol açmıştır. AKP döneminde yaşanan ekonomik büyümeye rağmen ücretler enflasyon kadar artırılmadığı için reel ücretler sürekli gerilemiştir. 2003 - 2006 yılları arasında kişi başına üretimin % 35 oranında artmasına karşılık, ücretlilerin reel gelirleri % 23 oranında gerilemiştir. Enflasyondaki düşüş ve ekonomik büyüme, çalışanların gelirlerini artırmak yerine geriletmiştir.

*Rakamlar bu ve bu rakamların üzerinde oturan iktidar,sandıktan yeniden güçlü olarak çıkabilmiştir.. Bunun izahını bulmak için iz sürmeye devam edelim...
*

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye,hain dörtlünün pençesinde-8 

08.08.2007 
YAZI DİZİLERİ-2
[email protected]*  


*Erdoğan, ğşehir devletğ sözünü verdi mi?*

AKP tüzük ve programında, *ğBütün insanlarımızı Türkiye coğrafyasında kurulu Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti ismi altında büyük bir aile kabul ederizğ*  gibi ifadelerin yer alması, eğitimin yerel yönetimlere bırakılmasının hedeflenmesi, ğ*Küresel güçlerğle işbirliğini*  gösteriyor.

*ARAşTIRMACI Yazar Arslan Bulut, 2001 yılında eline geçirdiği bir belgeyi yayınlamıştı. Belge, Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğa hitaben yazılmış, şu satırlardan meydana geliyordu..*

*ğMr. Erdoğan.

Sizin küreselleşme ile demokrasi ilişkilerini bağdaştırma yönündeki adımlarınız, Türkiyeğye kriz sırasında destek olan uluslararası güçler tarafından da kabul görecektir. Ankara, küreselleşmenin gerekliliğini anlamak ve dünyada geçerli olan kurallara uyum sağlamak zorundadır. Ankara şunu da anlamalıdır ki, uygun gördüğü kuralları uygulayıp, kendi çıkarlarına uymayanları reddetmesi mümkün değildir... Küreselleşmenin bir adı da şehirleşmedir. Ankara, yerel yönetimlere otonomi vermek ve milli hükümetin fonksiyonlarını yerel düzeyde merkezi olmaktan çıkarmak zorundadır. Dünya, bütün hükümetlerden bunu istemektedir. Bu memoranduma göstereceğiniz ilgiden dolayı takdirlerimizi sunarız...ğ*

*Tekrar ediyorum, Yazar Arslan Bulut, bu belgeyi, 2001 yılında elde etti ve okuyucularına duyurdu..*

Tayyip Erdoğanğın, siyasetin daha da üst katlarına tırmanışının ayak sesleri 2001 yılından itibaren, duyarlı kulaklara gelmeye başlamış olsa da, o sıralar hakim olan toz duman arasında telafuz edilen *ğkral isimğ* Kemal Dervişğti. Hakim sermaye ile kontrol ettiği medya, kamuoyuna, geleceğin ipleri tutan tek lideri olarak Dervişği sunuyordu. Ama Türkiyeğdeki *ğipleri asıl tutanğ,*  farklı sularda da kulaç atıyordu ve bu sulardaki ilerleyiş daha emindi.

Arslan Bulut, kaleminin namusuna çok önem veren, dürüst, bilgili bir araştırmacı yazar olarak tanınır. Yazdıklarının tümü, halkı aydınlatma üzerinedir.
Bu yüzden onun yazılarını takip edenler, günümüzde ortaya çıkan sonuçların bir çoğunun çok önceden öğrenmişlerdir.

şimdi burada sözü ona bırakalım ve açıkladığı belgenin içerdiği önemi ve yansımalarını, kaleminden okuyalım..

*ğ26 Ağustos 2001 tarihli Büyük Kurultayğdaki ğYazıtğ sütunumda ğMr. Tayyip Erdoğanğı ürperten belgeğ başlıklı yazımda, New Yorkğtaki bir lobi kuruluşu aracılığı ile AKP Genel Başkanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğa verilen bir memorandumdan bahsetmiştim. Bu memorandumda Erdoğanğa, küreselleşmenin şehir devletleri demek olduğu, kendisinin de bu yönde hareket etmesi halinde destekleneceği belirtiliyordu. Erdoğanğın memoranduma nasıl bir cevap verdiğini araştırırken, yeni kurulan AKPğnin program ve tüzüğü yayınlandı. Gördüm ki, AKP Programı ve Tüzüğü, daha önce bahsettiğim memorandumdaki ifadelerle hazırlanmış!..ğ*

*Küresel plan*  

Yazar Arslan Bulut, söz konusu metindeki *ğAnkara, küreselleşmenin gerekliliğini anlamak ve dünyada geçerli olan kurallara uyum sağlamak zorundadırğ*  ve *ğDünya, bütün hükümetlerden bunu istemektedir. Bu memoranduma göstereceğiniz ilgiden dolayı takdirlerimizi sunarız...ğ*  cümlelerindeki *ğAnkara ve Dünyağ* tanımlarından anlaşılması gerekenleri şöyle belirtiyor..*ğBelgede dünya kelimesiyle kastedilen, uluslararası güç merkezleridir. Yani ABD veya Avrupa değil, dünya hükümeti kurmaya çalışan CFR (Dış İlişkiler Konseyi) gibi örgütlerdir. Ankara kelimesinden de Genelkurmay anlaşılmalıdır...ğ*

*Yazar Bulutğun yorumu şudur..*

*ğKısacası, Erdoğanğa deniliyor ki, Küreselleşmeye kayıtsız şartsız boyun eğecek misin? Küreselleşme şehir devletleri dönemi demektir. Etnik nüfusa göre, kendi ülkeni otonom şehir devletlerine ayıracak mısın? Bu devletlerin kendi askeri ve polis güçlerini kurmalarına izin verecek misin?..*

*Daha da kısası Erdoğanğa deniliyor ki; Mistır Erdoğan, başbakan olursan, ülkeni eyaletlere bölmek için bizimle ortak çalışma yapacak mısın? Genelkurmay ile savaşacak mısın?..ğ * 

Bu noktada, AKPğnin tüzük ve programını hatırlatan Arslan Bulut, şunları belirtiyor..

*ğTüzük ve programda, genel olarak Türk Milleti tanımlaması birkaç defa geçmekle birlikte, ğBütün insanlarımızı Türkiye coğrafyasında kurulu Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti ismi altında büyük bir aile kabul ederizğ gibi ifadelere de yer veriliyor. Sonradan bu anlayış ğTürkiye kimliğiğ olarak ifade edilecektir. (Ak Parti Tüzüğü, S.16)*

Kurucular Kurulu kitabının 10ğuncu sayfasında *ğToplum içindeki farklılıkların zenginlik olarak kabul edilmesini ve çoğulculuğu takip edilmesi gereken sosyal ilkeler olarak görürüzğ*  denilerek aynı bakışın altı çiziliyor...
Bu ifadelerden anlaşılan, milletin ortak değerlerini öne çıkarmaya dayalı uluslaşma süreci yerine, milletin farklı özelliklerini ortaya çıkarmaya dayalı küreselleşme adlı şehir devletleri sürecinin benimsenmesidir... Parti programının 16ğncı sayfasında *ğTürkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşlığı, toplumumuzun çimentosudurğ*  denilmesi de asıl çimentonun millet olma anlayışı olduğunun reddedilmesi demektir.

*Dil meselesi*  

Programın 15ğinci sayfasında *ğResmi dil ve eğitim dili Türkçe olmak şartıyla, Türkçe dışındaki dillerde yayın dahil kültürel faaliyetlerin yapılabilmesini, partimiz ülkemizdeki birlik ve bütünlüğü zedeleyen değil, güçlendiren ve pekiştiren bir zenginlik olarak görmektedirğ*  ifadeleri de millet anlayışının AKP nezdinde göstermektedir...

Nitekim parti kurucularının tanıtıldığı Kurucular Kurulu kitabının 8ğinci sayfasında ğPartimiz merkeziyetçi devlet anlayışından vazgeçilmesini öngörürğ denilmektedir. Bütün belgelerde ülkenin üniter yapısının korunacağı vurgulanmakla birlikte, merkeziyetçilikten vazgeçileceğinin öne çıkarılması, küreselleşme diye dayatılan politikaların uygulanacağının bir başka göstergesidir.

Kurucular Kurulu kitabının 11ğinci sayfasında da ğPartimiz küreselleşmenin gerektirdiği yapısal dönüşümlerin kaçınılmazlığını ve en az maliyetle gerçekleştirilmesini savunurğ denilmektedir...

Hemen arkasından 12ğnci sayfada, *ğPartimiz, eğitim hizmetlerinin yerelleşmesinden ve özelleştirilmesinden yanadırğ*  ifadeleri de aynı bakışın ürünüdür... 

Parti programının 41ğinci sayfasında, eğitimin küreselleşme odaklarının şehir devletleri planı gereği gibi, fakat aşama aşama yerelleştirileceği şu ifadelerle belirtilmektedir:

*ğTemel eğitim hizmetlerinin verilmesi, pilot uygulamalarla merkezi idarenin taşra birimlerine ve yerel yönetimlere aktarılacaktır.ğ*

Programın 35ğinci sayfasında, ğ*üağımız bir yönüyle küreselleşme çağı, diğer yönüyle yerelleşme ve yerel yönetimlerin devlet sistemleri içindeki ağırlıklarının arttığı bir çağdırğ*  denilmesi, Tayyip Erdoğanğa verilen memorandumdaki taleplerin aynen kabul edildiğini ortaya çıkarmaktadır.

Erdoğanğın, kendisine verilen memorandumdaki dayatmaları aynen kabul ettiğinin bir göstergesi de, programın 35ğinci sayfasındaki, * ğPartimiz, Avrupa Yerel Yönetimler üzerklik şartına uygun olarak, anayasal sistemimize yerel yönetim hakkının dahil edilmesini sağlayacaktır. Yerel yönetimlerin yargı yoluna gidebilme hakkı dahil ilgili tüm düzenlemeleri gerçekleştirecektirğ *  ifadesidir...

Kısacası, AKP Programı, Tüzüğü ve Kurucular Kurulu kitaplarından yaptığımız bu alıntılar, Erdoğanğa gönderilen memorandumdaki, * ğKüreselleşmenin bir adı da şehirleşmedir. Ankara, yerel yönetimlere otonomi vermek ve milli hükümetin fonksiyonlarını yerel düzeyde merkezi olmaktan çıkarmak zorundadır. Dünya, bütün hükümetlerden bunu istemektedirğ talebi ile örtüşmektedir...ğ * Yazar Arslan Bulut, 2001 yılında yazdığı bu değerlendirmelere karşı, AKPğden hiçbir itirazla karşılaşmadı..

*Uygun müttefik*  

Arslan Bulutğun, sözünü ettiği *ğTayip Erdoğanğa ABDğden gelen mesajğ*ın verildiği tarihte Başbakan, Bülent Ecevitğtir. ABD, 2002 İlkbaharı ile birlikte Irakğı işgal edeceğinin sinyallerini daha kuvvetli vermeye başlamıştı. İşgal için *ğTürkiyeğ* gerekliydi ama Beyaz Saray rahatsızdı!.. Ecevit *ğarızağ* çıkarıyordu ve Bushğa *ğkesinlikle Irakğa girmeğ* diyordu. 

ABD, Ecevitği savaş için işbirliğine ikna edemeyeceğini anlayınca, plan geliştirdi. *ğTürkiyeğde seçime gidilmeden Başbakan ve onun gibi düşünenlerin tasfiye edileceği bir yeni yönetim arayışığ* başladı!.. ABDğli Savunma Bakan Yardımcısı Wolfovitzğin yakın dostu, Devlet Bakanı Kemal Dervişğe *ğdaha çokğ* iş düştü!..

O günlerde hiç alışılmadık bir olay gerçekleşti. Koalisyonun sanki dördüncü ortağı gibi yetkilere sahip olan Devlet Bakanı Kemal Derviş, birdenbire ortadan kayboldu. Başbakan Ecevit tüm aramalarına rağmen kendisine 12 gün ulaşamadı. Ecevit, Kemal Dervişğin bu 12 gün içerisinde ne yaptığını vefat edene kadar da öğrenemedi.

Ardından bilinen olaylar başladı. Ecevitğin sağlığında bazı fiziksel aksamalar biliniyordu. Yürüme ve konuşma temposundaki aksaklıklar kamuya yansıyordu. Ama birdenbire hastanelik oldu ve neredeyse ölümle pençeleştiği haberleri duyurulmaya başlandı. Kendisine bir türlü teşhis konulamıyordu.
Ve DSP dağılmaya başladı. Hüsamettin üzkan, İsmail Cem ve Kemal Derviş, ayrılıkçı hareketi başlattılar. Bu hareket, hakim sermaye ve medya tarafından kampanya niteliğinde desteklenmeye başlandı. Ecevitğin hem AB, hem de ABD ilişkilerinde köstek olmaya başladığı, derhal tasfiye edilmesi gerektiği görüşleri yansıtılıyordu, Cem, üzkan ve Derviş birlikteliğine Troyka adı takılmıştı ve bu Troyka Mesut Yılmaz tarafından da destekleniyordu. Ecevitğten sonra Türkiyeğyi yönetecek ekip ortaya çıkmıştı böylece.
Derviş, Ecevitğin derhal çekilmesini açık açık söylüyor, Mesut Yılmaz da bu görüşü destekliyordu. 

Hasılı kelam.

ABD, çok istemesine rağmen, Ecevitğin yerine *ğdirek atamağ* ile ikame edeceği kadrodan sonuç alamayacağını anlamıştı ve *ğmüttefikğ*in sandıktan çıkması gerekiyordu. Halkın eli ile bir müttefik gelmeliydi..


*Troyka, Ecevitğin çekilmesini istiyordu
Irakğı işgale hazırlanan ABD, Türkiyeğyi de yanında görmek istiyordu. Ancak, Başbakan Ecevit bu isteğe karşı direniyordu. Ecevitğin rahatsızlığıyla birlikte de DSP dağılmaya başladı. Bülent Ecevit ve Rahşan Hanımğın oğulları gibi sevdiği Hüsamettin üzkan ve İsmail Cem, Kemal Derviş ile birlikte hareket ederek, Ecevitğin derhal Başbakanlıkğtan çekilmesi gerektiğini söylemeye başladı. Troyka adı takılan bu isimlere hakim sermaye ve medya desteği de gecikmedi.*

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye,hain dörtlünün pençesinde-8 

08.08.2007 
YAZI DİZİLERİ-2
[email protected]*  


*Erdoğan, ğşehir devletğ sözünü verdi mi?* 

AKP tüzük ve programında, *ğBütün insanlarımızı Türkiye coğrafyasında kurulu Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti ismi altında büyük bir aile kabul ederizğ*  gibi ifadelerin yer alması, eğitimin yerel yönetimlere bırakılmasının hedeflenmesi, ğ*Küresel güçlerğle işbirliğini*  gösteriyor.

*ARAşTIRMACI Yazar Arslan Bulut, 2001 yılında eline geçirdiği bir belgeyi yayınlamıştı. Belge, Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğa hitaben yazılmış, şu satırlardan meydana geliyordu..*

*ğMr. Erdoğan.

Sizin küreselleşme ile demokrasi ilişkilerini bağdaştırma yönündeki adımlarınız, Türkiyeğye kriz sırasında destek olan uluslararası güçler tarafından da kabul görecektir. Ankara, küreselleşmenin gerekliliğini anlamak ve dünyada geçerli olan kurallara uyum sağlamak zorundadır. Ankara şunu da anlamalıdır ki, uygun gördüğü kuralları uygulayıp, kendi çıkarlarına uymayanları reddetmesi mümkün değildir... Küreselleşmenin bir adı da şehirleşmedir. Ankara, yerel yönetimlere otonomi vermek ve milli hükümetin fonksiyonlarını yerel düzeyde merkezi olmaktan çıkarmak zorundadır. Dünya, bütün hükümetlerden bunu istemektedir. Bu memoranduma göstereceğiniz ilgiden dolayı takdirlerimizi sunarız...ğ*

*Tekrar ediyorum, Yazar Arslan Bulut, bu belgeyi, 2001 yılında elde etti ve okuyucularına duyurdu..*

Tayyip Erdoğanğın, siyasetin daha da üst katlarına tırmanışının ayak sesleri 2001 yılından itibaren, duyarlı kulaklara gelmeye başlamış olsa da, o sıralar hakim olan toz duman arasında telafuz edilen *ğkral isimğ* Kemal Dervişğti. Hakim sermaye ile kontrol ettiği medya, kamuoyuna, geleceğin ipleri tutan tek lideri olarak Dervişği sunuyordu. Ama Türkiyeğdeki *ğipleri asıl tutanğ,*  farklı sularda da kulaç atıyordu ve bu sulardaki ilerleyiş daha emindi.

Arslan Bulut, kaleminin namusuna çok önem veren, dürüst, bilgili bir araştırmacı yazar olarak tanınır. Yazdıklarının tümü, halkı aydınlatma üzerinedir.
Bu yüzden onun yazılarını takip edenler, günümüzde ortaya çıkan sonuçların bir çoğunun çok önceden öğrenmişlerdir.

şimdi burada sözü ona bırakalım ve açıkladığı belgenin içerdiği önemi ve yansımalarını, kaleminden okuyalım..

*ğ26 Ağustos 2001 tarihli Büyük Kurultayğdaki ğYazıtğ sütunumda ğMr. Tayyip Erdoğanğı ürperten belgeğ başlıklı yazımda, New Yorkğtaki bir lobi kuruluşu aracılığı ile AKP Genel Başkanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğa verilen bir memorandumdan bahsetmiştim. Bu memorandumda Erdoğanğa, küreselleşmenin şehir devletleri demek olduğu, kendisinin de bu yönde hareket etmesi halinde destekleneceği belirtiliyordu. Erdoğanğın memoranduma nasıl bir cevap verdiğini araştırırken, yeni kurulan AKPğnin program ve tüzüğü yayınlandı. Gördüm ki, AKP Programı ve Tüzüğü, daha önce bahsettiğim memorandumdaki ifadelerle hazırlanmış!..ğ*

*Küresel plan*  

Yazar Arslan Bulut, söz konusu metindeki *ğAnkara, küreselleşmenin gerekliliğini anlamak ve dünyada geçerli olan kurallara uyum sağlamak zorundadırğ*  ve *ğDünya, bütün hükümetlerden bunu istemektedir. Bu memoranduma göstereceğiniz ilgiden dolayı takdirlerimizi sunarız...ğ*  cümlelerindeki *ğAnkara ve Dünyağ* tanımlarından anlaşılması gerekenleri şöyle belirtiyor..*ğBelgede dünya kelimesiyle kastedilen, uluslararası güç merkezleridir. Yani ABD veya Avrupa değil, dünya hükümeti kurmaya çalışan CFR (Dış İlişkiler Konseyi) gibi örgütlerdir. Ankara kelimesinden de Genelkurmay anlaşılmalıdır...ğ*

*Yazar Bulutğun yorumu şudur..*

*ğKısacası, Erdoğanğa deniliyor ki, Küreselleşmeye kayıtsız şartsız boyun eğecek misin? Küreselleşme şehir devletleri dönemi demektir. Etnik nüfusa göre, kendi ülkeni otonom şehir devletlerine ayıracak mısın? Bu devletlerin kendi askeri ve polis güçlerini kurmalarına izin verecek misin?..*

*Daha da kısası Erdoğanğa deniliyor ki; Mistır Erdoğan, başbakan olursan, ülkeni eyaletlere bölmek için bizimle ortak çalışma yapacak mısın? Genelkurmay ile savaşacak mısın?..ğ * 

Bu noktada, AKPğnin tüzük ve programını hatırlatan Arslan Bulut, şunları belirtiyor..

*ğTüzük ve programda, genel olarak Türk Milleti tanımlaması birkaç defa geçmekle birlikte, ğBütün insanlarımızı Türkiye coğrafyasında kurulu Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti ismi altında büyük bir aile kabul ederizğ gibi ifadelere de yer veriliyor. Sonradan bu anlayış ğTürkiye kimliğiğ olarak ifade edilecektir. (Ak Parti Tüzüğü, S.16)*

Kurucular Kurulu kitabının 10ğuncu sayfasında *ğToplum içindeki farklılıkların zenginlik olarak kabul edilmesini ve çoğulculuğu takip edilmesi gereken sosyal ilkeler olarak görürüzğ*  denilerek aynı bakışın altı çiziliyor...
Bu ifadelerden anlaşılan, milletin ortak değerlerini öne çıkarmaya dayalı uluslaşma süreci yerine, milletin farklı özelliklerini ortaya çıkarmaya dayalı küreselleşme adlı şehir devletleri sürecinin benimsenmesidir... Parti programının 16ğncı sayfasında *ğTürkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşlığı, toplumumuzun çimentosudurğ*  denilmesi de asıl çimentonun millet olma anlayışı olduğunun reddedilmesi demektir.

*Dil meselesi*  

Programın 15ğinci sayfasında *ğResmi dil ve eğitim dili Türkçe olmak şartıyla, Türkçe dışındaki dillerde yayın dahil kültürel faaliyetlerin yapılabilmesini, partimiz ülkemizdeki birlik ve bütünlüğü zedeleyen değil, güçlendiren ve pekiştiren bir zenginlik olarak görmektedirğ*  ifadeleri de millet anlayışının AKP nezdinde göstermektedir...

Nitekim parti kurucularının tanıtıldığı Kurucular Kurulu kitabının 8ğinci sayfasında ğPartimiz merkeziyetçi devlet anlayışından vazgeçilmesini öngörürğ denilmektedir. Bütün belgelerde ülkenin üniter yapısının korunacağı vurgulanmakla birlikte, merkeziyetçilikten vazgeçileceğinin öne çıkarılması, küreselleşme diye dayatılan politikaların uygulanacağının bir başka göstergesidir.

Kurucular Kurulu kitabının 11ğinci sayfasında da ğPartimiz küreselleşmenin gerektirdiği yapısal dönüşümlerin kaçınılmazlığını ve en az maliyetle gerçekleştirilmesini savunurğ denilmektedir...

Hemen arkasından 12ğnci sayfada, *ğPartimiz, eğitim hizmetlerinin yerelleşmesinden ve özelleştirilmesinden yanadırğ*  ifadeleri de aynı bakışın ürünüdür... 

Parti programının 41ğinci sayfasında, eğitimin küreselleşme odaklarının şehir devletleri planı gereği gibi, fakat aşama aşama yerelleştirileceği şu ifadelerle belirtilmektedir:

*ğTemel eğitim hizmetlerinin verilmesi, pilot uygulamalarla merkezi idarenin taşra birimlerine ve yerel yönetimlere aktarılacaktır.ğ*

Programın 35ğinci sayfasında, ğ*üağımız bir yönüyle küreselleşme çağı, diğer yönüyle yerelleşme ve yerel yönetimlerin devlet sistemleri içindeki ağırlıklarının arttığı bir çağdırğ*  denilmesi, Tayyip Erdoğanğa verilen memorandumdaki taleplerin aynen kabul edildiğini ortaya çıkarmaktadır.

Erdoğanğın, kendisine verilen memorandumdaki dayatmaları aynen kabul ettiğinin bir göstergesi de, programın 35ğinci sayfasındaki, * ğPartimiz, Avrupa Yerel Yönetimler üzerklik şartına uygun olarak, anayasal sistemimize yerel yönetim hakkının dahil edilmesini sağlayacaktır. Yerel yönetimlerin yargı yoluna gidebilme hakkı dahil ilgili tüm düzenlemeleri gerçekleştirecektirğ *  ifadesidir...

Kısacası, AKP Programı, Tüzüğü ve Kurucular Kurulu kitaplarından yaptığımız bu alıntılar, Erdoğanğa gönderilen memorandumdaki, * ğKüreselleşmenin bir adı da şehirleşmedir. Ankara, yerel yönetimlere otonomi vermek ve milli hükümetin fonksiyonlarını yerel düzeyde merkezi olmaktan çıkarmak zorundadır. Dünya, bütün hükümetlerden bunu istemektedirğ talebi ile örtüşmektedir...ğ * Yazar Arslan Bulut, 2001 yılında yazdığı bu değerlendirmelere karşı, AKPğden hiçbir itirazla karşılaşmadı..

*Uygun müttefik*  

Arslan Bulutğun, sözünü ettiği *ğTayip Erdoğanğa ABDğden gelen mesajğ*ın verildiği tarihte Başbakan, Bülent Ecevitğtir. ABD, 2002 İlkbaharı ile birlikte Irakğı işgal edeceğinin sinyallerini daha kuvvetli vermeye başlamıştı. İşgal için *ğTürkiyeğ* gerekliydi ama Beyaz Saray rahatsızdı!.. Ecevit *ğarızağ* çıkarıyordu ve Bushğa *ğkesinlikle Irakğa girmeğ* diyordu. 

ABD, Ecevitği savaş için işbirliğine ikna edemeyeceğini anlayınca, plan geliştirdi. *ğTürkiyeğde seçime gidilmeden Başbakan ve onun gibi düşünenlerin tasfiye edileceği bir yeni yönetim arayışığ* başladı!.. ABDğli Savunma Bakan Yardımcısı Wolfovitzğin yakın dostu, Devlet Bakanı Kemal Dervişğe *ğdaha çokğ* iş düştü!..

O günlerde hiç alışılmadık bir olay gerçekleşti. Koalisyonun sanki dördüncü ortağı gibi yetkilere sahip olan Devlet Bakanı Kemal Derviş, birdenbire ortadan kayboldu. Başbakan Ecevit tüm aramalarına rağmen kendisine 12 gün ulaşamadı. Ecevit, Kemal Dervişğin bu 12 gün içerisinde ne yaptığını vefat edene kadar da öğrenemedi.

Ardından bilinen olaylar başladı. Ecevitğin sağlığında bazı fiziksel aksamalar biliniyordu. Yürüme ve konuşma temposundaki aksaklıklar kamuya yansıyordu. Ama birdenbire hastanelik oldu ve neredeyse ölümle pençeleştiği haberleri duyurulmaya başlandı. Kendisine bir türlü teşhis konulamıyordu.
Ve DSP dağılmaya başladı. Hüsamettin üzkan, İsmail Cem ve Kemal Derviş, ayrılıkçı hareketi başlattılar. Bu hareket, hakim sermaye ve medya tarafından kampanya niteliğinde desteklenmeye başlandı. Ecevitğin hem AB, hem de ABD ilişkilerinde köstek olmaya başladığı, derhal tasfiye edilmesi gerektiği görüşleri yansıtılıyordu, Cem, üzkan ve Derviş birlikteliğine Troyka adı takılmıştı ve bu Troyka Mesut Yılmaz tarafından da destekleniyordu. Ecevitğten sonra Türkiyeğyi yönetecek ekip ortaya çıkmıştı böylece.
Derviş, Ecevitğin derhal çekilmesini açık açık söylüyor, Mesut Yılmaz da bu görüşü destekliyordu. 

Hasılı kelam.

ABD, çok istemesine rağmen, Ecevitğin yerine *ğdirek atamağ* ile ikame edeceği kadrodan sonuç alamayacağını anlamıştı ve *ğmüttefikğ*in sandıktan çıkması gerekiyordu. Halkın eli ile bir müttefik gelmeliydi..


*Troyka, Ecevitğin çekilmesini istiyordu
Irakğı işgale hazırlanan ABD, Türkiyeğyi de yanında görmek istiyordu. Ancak, Başbakan Ecevit bu isteğe karşı direniyordu. Ecevitğin rahatsızlığıyla birlikte de DSP dağılmaya başladı. Bülent Ecevit ve Rahşan Hanımğın oğulları gibi sevdiği Hüsamettin üzkan ve İsmail Cem, Kemal Derviş ile birlikte hareket ederek, Ecevitğin derhal Başbakanlıkğtan çekilmesi gerektiğini söylemeye başladı. Troyka adı takılan bu isimlere hakim sermaye ve medya desteği de gecikmedi.*

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye dörtlünün pençesinde-10 

10.08.2007 
YAZI DİZİLERİ-2
[email protected]*  

*Ortadoğuğya ajan yetiştiren okul*

Arap, İslam dünyası ve Kürtler konusunda ihtisaslaşması gereken İngiliz ajanlarının eğitildiği Exeter üniversitesi, Türkiyeğden de birçok bürokrat ve siyasinin de yüksek lisans veya doktora adresi. Bu isimlerin başında, Abdullah Gül, Durmuş Yılmaz ve Prof. Ekmeleddin İhsanoğlu geliyor. İNGİLİZLERğİN Exeter üniversitesiğnin internet sitesinde bir gezinti yaparsanız, Türkiyeğyi çok yakından ilgilendiren ve Türkiyeğnin pek hayrına olmayan ilgi alanları konusunda bilgi sahibi olabilirsiniz..

*The University of Exeter..

Adını, bulunduğu şehirden alan üniversite.. Son derece düzenli bir şehircikin, ağaçlar arasında, Kilise komşusu ilim irfan yuvası!.. İngilizlerğin bu ğakademiğye müstehzi baktıkları biliniyor...*

*Araştırmacı Yazar Arslan Bulut, bu üniversite ile ilgili, bizleri ilgilendiren bilgiler aktardı.. Mesela şunları yazdı..

ğİçişleri Bakanlığı, birçok kaymakam adayını Milli Güvenlik Akademisi eğitiminden sonra Exeter üniversitesiğne göndermiş ve burada dil eğitimi almasını sağlamıştır. Halen Türkiyeğde, özellikle Güneydoğu ilçelerinde görev yapan birçok kaymakam ve vali yardımcısı Exeterğde doktora yapmıştır!..ğ * 

*Konuyu dağıtmadan, bu noktada bir saplama yapalım...

Elbette, söz konusu vatan toprağında çok kıymetli vatansever devlet görevlilerimiz, fedakarca makamlarını doldurmaktadır.. Ancak, son yıllarda, buralarda dikkat çekici faaliyetleriyle ilgi toplayan devlet görevlileri de mevcut..
ürneğin, terörle mücadelede, vatan savunmasında, eşkıya çetesi ile boğuşan bazı subaylarımız, komutanlar, generaller, PKK çetesinin yardakçıları, koldaşları tarafından Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesiğne şikayet edilmişler, haklarında davalar açılmaları sağlanmıştır.. PKKğnın açtırdığı davalarda, bazı kaymakamlar, üst rütbeli Türk subayları aleyhine AİHMğe şahit olarak ifadeler vermişlerdir.. Bunlar görevdedir!.. * 

Tekrar konumuza dönelim.. Exeterğde ğbulunanğ başka devlet görevlileri ile ilgili, Bulutğun yazdıklarını öğrenelim..

*ğYüksek yargı organlarından da tetkik hakimleri Exeter üniversitesiğnde yüksek lisans eğitimine gönderilmektedir!ğ*

*Exeter üniversitesi, İngiliz üniversiteleri arasında ğKürt Araştırmaları Enstitüsüğ  olan tek yüksek öğretim kurumudur. Exeter üniversitesiğnde ayrıca Arap ve İslami Araştırmalar Enstitüsü de bulunuyor! Başında, Abdullah Gülğe fahri doktora ünvanı veren Tim Niblock vardır.*  

*Gizli servis*  

*İngiliz istihbarat servislerinin, yurtdışı görevlere gönderilecek ajanlarının önemli bir bölümü, Exeter üniversitesiğnde eğitim görür. Ayrıca Arap ve İslam Dünyası ile Kürtler hakkında uzmanlaşması gereken İngiliz ajanlar da bu üniversitenin hocaları tarafından eğitilir. üniversite yayınlarında, Irakğın kuzeyinden ğIrak Kürdistanığ diye söz edilir.* 

*Green Peace (Yeşil Barış) örgütü de Exeter üniversitesiğnde bir laboratuvar sahibidir!*  

*Exeter üniversitesiğnden mezun olan veya doktorasını burada yapan kişileri, daha sonra özellikle İslam ülkelerinde önemli ekonomik ve siyasi kuruluşların başında veya devlet görevlerinde görmek mümkündür. Mesela İslam Kalkınma Bankasığnın bütün önemli yöneticileri Exeter üniversitesiğnde yüksek lisans veya doktora yapmıştır! Tabii buraya gönderilecek öğrencileri de kendi ülkelerindeki ğİslami kuruluşlarğ  seçer! İngiliz tarihinde kullanılan işkence aletlerinden biri ğExeter Dükünün Kızığ olarak anılır...*

Ne kadar heyecan verici değil mi?!..

*Arslan Bulutğu okumayı sürdürelim biraz daha içimiz açılsın!..

Buyrunuz bilgilere..*

ğİstanbul Milletvekili Nevzat Yalçıntaş, seneler önce İngiliz Dışişleri Bakanlığığnın kendisini Londrağya ve güneye Exeter şatosuğna davet ettiğini, burada medyanın demokrasiyi tahrip etmesi üzerine bir beyin fırtınasına katıldığını bir Meclis konuşmasında açıklamıştır.

Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül, Exeter üniversitesiğnde iki yıl eğitim-öğretim görmüştür. Merkez Bankası Başkanı Durmuş Yılmaz da, Abdullah Gülğün bu üniversiteden arkadaşıdır! 

*Abdullah Gül, Prof. Dr. Nevzat Yalçıntaş ve Prof. Sebahattin Zaim gibi hocalarının teşviki ve sağladıkları Milli Kültür Vakfı bursu ile 1976-1978 yıllarında İngiltereğye gönderilmiştir. Gül, burada İslam ülkelerinde ileride görev alacak olan doktora öğrencileri ile sıkı bir arkadaşlık kurmuştur. Dönüşte Sebahattin Zaimğin daveti ile Sakarya üniversitesiğnde görev almıştır. Doktora tezi, ğTürkiye ile İslam ülkeleri Arasındaki Ekonomik İlişkilerin Gelişimiğ  başlığını taşır. Tez hocası ise Prof. Dr. Nevzat Yalçıntaşğtır!*  

*Abdullah Gül, 12 Eylülğden birkaç gün sonra evinden alınıp götürülür ve İstanbulğda Metris Askeri Cezaeviğne kapatılır! üıktıktan bir süre sonra Merkezi Ciddeğde olan ve 48 İslam ülkesinin üye olduğu İslam Kalkınma Bankasığnda diğer Exeter mezunu arkadaşları ile birlikte ekonomi uzmanı olarak görev alır. 

İslam Konferansı ürgütü Genel Sekreteri Ekmeleddin İhsanoğu, Exeter üniversitesiğnde doktora sonrası çalışmalar yapmıştır. Harry Potter serisinin yazarı Joanne Rowling, Exeter üniversitesiğnde, Fransızca ve klasik edebiyatlar okumuştur!*  

*Nüfus ve Vatandaşlık İşleri Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Mustafa Tutulmaz Exeter üniversitesiğnde kamu yönetimi yüksek lisansı yapmıştır.*  

*Exeter üniversitesiğnden Prof. Dr. Ian Markhamğın ğSaid Nursiğnin başarısı: 
Hakikat ve hoşgörüğ  başlıklı bir makalesi vardır! Yani bu üniversite ğdinlerarası diyalogğun  kurgulanmasında da vardır. Markham, Exeterğde ilahiyat dalında öğretim görevlisidir.ğ*  

Bu muhteşem ilişkileri biraz daha geliştirelim.. Anlaşılacağı gibi, İngiltereğnin Exeter kasabasından Türkiyeğye, Irakğın kuzeyine, Arap çöllerine, petrol kuyularına doğru bir mutluluk tablosunu tespit etmek mümkündür...

*Bir trilyon dolar*  

şu sıralar, Araştırmacı Yazar Tuncay Mollaveisoğluğnun kitabı *ğçok satanlarğ*  arasında yerini aldı.. Sayın Mollaveisoğlu, her satırı bilgi dolu, mutlaka okunması gereken kitabında ğPetro-dolarğ imparatorluğu ile de ilgili bilgiler veriyor.

*Kitaptan aldığımız satırları dikkatle okuyalım..*

*ğBugüne kadar, Amerika ve Avrupağya akan petro-dolarların toplam büyüklüğünün yaklaşık 1 trilyon dolar olduğu tahmin ve hesap ediliyor. Bunun ise yüzde yetmiş kadarı ABD ekonomisinde, kalanın büyük kısmı da Avrupa ekonomisinde. Bu paralar, ABD ve diğer sanayileşmiş ülkeler, finans merkezleri için güç kaynağına dönüştüğü ölçüde, diğer ülkeler için güç kaybı anlamına geliyordu. Fizikteki birleşik kaplar deneyine benzer bir ğetken-edilgenğ ilişkisi yaratıyordu...ğ*

*Bir trilyon petro-dolar..*

*Yüzde yetmişi ABDğde, kalanı büyük ölcüde ABğde dolaşan muazzam para..
ABDğnin dev sanayi kuruluşlarının bir çoğunda Arap sermayesi ve yönetimi var. Ancak, petro dolarlar sayesinde yaratılmış olan bu sermaye ve kuruluşlar, yıllardır bir parçası haline geldikleri, bütünleştikleri ABDğnin gözetim, denetim, kontrol ve yönlendirmesine tabi. Geriye kalan da ğsermayenin sınır ötesi hareketlerinin önündeki tüm engelleri kaldırmakğ, yani yani ğKüresel Kapitalizm.ğ* 

*Borçlanma ve güdümlü demokrasi*

*İLİşKİLERİN  Türkiyeğyi ne kadar ilgilendirdiğini, daha doğrusu ğKüresel güçlerinğ Türkiyeğyi ellerinde tutmaya neden ihtiyaç duyduklarını iyice anlamak için,*  

*Tuncay Mollaveisoğluğnun ğsatırlarındanğ  yararlanmayı sürdürelim..*

*ğSamuel Huttington, 1992 yılında Medeniyetler üatışmasığnı yazarken, Suudi Arabistan-ABD ilişkilerini ve gelişmeleri gözünden kaçırmış olmalıydı! Neden acaba?*

*üzellikle, soğuk savaş döneminde, sosyalist hareketlere karşı yeşil kuşak (anti-komünist blok) oluşturmak amacıyla diğer ülkelere de ğgüdümlüğ demokrasi ihraç edilmesi için ortada güzel ve başarılı bir uygulama vardı: Suudi Arabistan. 1973 yılındaki petrol fiyatlarındaki artış sebebiyle, ödemeler dengesi açıklarından kaynaklanan ekonomik krize giren Türkiye gibi ülkelere, ğborç politikasığ yoluyla güdümlü demokrasi ihraç edilebilecekti. Mekanizma basitti: Suudi petrol gelirleri, ABD tahvillerine yatırılacak, uluslararası para sihirbazları ve yatırım bankaları da bu paraları daha yüksek faiz ile Türkiye gibi ülkelere borç verecekti. Böylece, paradan para kazanma ve finans kapital dönemi de başlayacaktı. Bu projelerde özel fonksiyonlar yüklenen Dünya Bankası ve IMF, borç ve reformlar konusunda akıl vermek, siyasi yönlendirmeler yapmak için hazırdı. Dünya Bankası ve IMF kontrolüne giren ülkeler, borcu ödemek için borç alacak, ama ekonomik kalkınmalarını finanse edemeyeceklerdi.. Böylece, daha çok bağımlı hale geleceklerdi. ..ğ*

*Pavyonda, genelevde çalışan kadınların rehin alındığı yöntemle aynı durum!..*

*ğ1973 petrol krizi ve petrol fiyatlarındaki artışlar ile dünyanın petrol faturası büyüdü, refah dağılımı değişti, para ve kredi talebi de arttı. Böylece, arz-talep yani piyasa kurallarına göre, borç verme ve verilen borçlara yüksek faiz uygulama dönemi başladı. Türkiyeğde haşhaş ekim alanlarının sınırlanması, 1974 Kıbrıs Harekatığnın yapılmaması gibi siyasi dayatmalar da borç verme şartı oluverdi. Bunu borçların yeni borçlarla ödenmesi dönemi izledi. Milli gelirlerin borç faizlerini dahi ödemeye yetmediği noktada, ğözelleştirme labaratuarlarığ  kuruldu. Ulusal ekonomilerin doğal kaynakları, madenleri, enerji, petro-kimya tesisleri, ağır sanayi, bankacılık dahil, en karlı alanları özelleştirme adı altında yabancı sermayeye yok pahasına devredilmeye başlandı. Ancak, ulusal ekonomilere giren yabancı sermaye ve özelleştirme gelirleri dış borçların faiz ödemelerini dahi karşılamıyordu. Bu kez, ğküreselleşme labaratuarığ kuruldu, sermayenin uluslar ötesi akışkanlığı için adeta sanal otoyollar, hava limanları inşa edildi ve gelişmekte olan ulusal ekonomiler yabancı menşeili sıcak/spekülatif paraya emanet edildi! Yabancıların sıcak paradan olağanüstü kazanç sağladığını gören ulusal sanayiciler ve iş adamları da üretim ve sermayelerini ğbıyıklığ  denilen yerli sıcak paraya dönüştürdüler, kur riskleri, açık pozisyonlar tarihi rekorlar kırmaya başladı. Paradan para kazanmaya dayalı olarak yaratılan ğlale devriğ, sanayicileri birer kriz tetikçisine dönüştürüyordu..ğ*

Tuncay Mollaveisoğluğnun çizdiği *ğistilağ*  hareketini yürütebilmek için, küresel gücün en büyük ihtiyacı neydi?..

Cevabı, Arslan Bulutğun Exeter üzerine verdiği bilgilerdedir..

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye dörtlünün pençesinde 

11.08.2007 
YAZI DİZİLERİ-2
[email protected] 

Behiç Kılıç*

Küresel güç odakları ve güdümlü İslamcılar, önlerindeki en büyük engel ulus devletleri parçalamak için birlikte hareket ediyorlar. Bu nedenle yeni liberallerle mandacı solcularla, güdümlü İslamcılarğın ortak eylemlerine şaşırmamak gerekiyor

*Paranın imparatorluğu*

GAZETECİ Yazar Tuncay Mollaveisoğluğnun *ğBeraber yürüdük biz bu yollardağ*  kitabını mutlaka okumalısınız.. Mollaveisoğluğnun KanalTürk TVğdeki *ğYolsuzluk Yoksullukğ* programlarından aşina olduğumuz konuların temel kaynaklarını öğrenip, Türkiyeğnin nasıl bir sarmal altında bulunduğunu öğrenmek mümkün olacaktır..

*Gazeteci Mollaveisoğlu diyor ki;*

* ğşeytanın en büyük icraatlarından biri ğgerçekleri yalanlarla harmanlamaktırğ derler. Batığnın oportünizm olarak tanımladığı bu şeytani davranışa doğuda takiyye yapmak deniyor. 

Birileri bizim adımıza vatan, millet, din gibi kimseye emanet edilemez nitelikteki ortak ve kutsal değerlerimize sahip çıkıyor. Kendilerini toplumun temsilcisi, bu ortak ve kutsal değerlerin sahibi ve ğyetkilisiğ olarak görüyor ve ilan ediyorlar. AKPğnin temsil ettiği adına ğIlımlı İslamğ denilen ABD güdümündeki İslami devlet modeli Türkiyeğye ısrarla giydirilmeye çalışılıyor. AKPğnin aktörleri bu senaryoda özenle seçilip iktidara taşındılar. Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın yakın geçmişindeki Hikmetyar, Hassaneyn, Yasin El Kadı gibi küresel teröre destek vermekle suçlanan kişilerle ilişkileri ve siyasal İslamcı açıklamaları küresel güç odaklarının Türkiyeğye biçtiği görevin de bir özeti aslında. Erdoğanğın dilinden düşürmediği ğBeraber yürüdük biz bu yollardağ şarkısı geçmişi ve bugünü anlamamıza, geleceği öngörmemize yardımcı oluyor. üünkü küresel güç odakları ve güdümlü İslamcılar, önlerindeki en büyük engel ulus devletleri parçalamak için birlikte hareket ediyorlar. Türkiyeğde olduğu gibi ortak çıkarlar bu iki yayılmacı gücü bir araya getiriyor. Bu nedenle yeni liberallerle, mandacı solcularla, güdümlü İslamcılarğın ortak söz ve eylemlerine şaşırmamak gerekiyor..ğ

Manzaranın net özeti bu değil mi?..*

*Fonlanan ülke*  

Türkiyeğye ğgüdümlüğ demokrasi ihracının anlatıldığı, Mustafa Yıldırımğın *ğProject Democrasy, Sivil ürümceğin Ağındağ*  isimli kitabı ciddi bir referanstır. Bu kitapta, Türkiyeğye güdümlü demokrasi ihracında, NED (National Endowment for Democracy), Soros ve Türkiyeğnin Amerikalı Dostları Vakfı, ARI Hareketi, TESEV gibi yerli ve yabancı bir çok sivil toplum kuruluşlarının rolü ve ilişkileri anlatılır.

Bu ilişkilerinin bir benzeri; Ortadoğu ve müslüman nüfusun yaygın olduğu ülkelere Suudi Arabistan ve Rabıta (Dünya Müslümanlar Ligi) üzerinden, tarikatlar, cemaatlar ile bunların kurdukları vakıflar, dernekler, diğer bir ifade ile *ğİslami özelliklerini ön plana çıkaranğ* sivil toplum kuruluşları ve siyasal (yeşil) sermaye vasıtasıyla ğılımlı İslamğ ihraç edilmesi sürecinde de yaşanıyor.

Sermayeci sistem İslamı, İslam da sermayeci sistemi keşfederek, birlikte *ğsinerjiğ*  yaratma çabası içine girmişti! Rockefeller Vakfı, Ford Vakfı, Sorosğun Açık Toplum Enstitüsü ve ABD, ğgüdümlü demokrasiğ ihraç edecek, İslami Rabıta Vakfı (MWL) ve Suudi Arabistan da ğgüdümlü İslamğ ihraç edecekti. Finans kapital ve küresel sermaye de ulus devletlere doğrudan ya da dolaylı olarak sermaye (sıcak para) taşıyacaktı! Finans kapital yani sıcak para; Sorosğun açık toplum hükümetleri dediği hükümetlere finans desteği sunmaktadır. 

*Soros; Amerikan üstünlüğü Hayali isimli kitabında; AKP için ilginç bir yorum yapıyor:*

* ğTürkiyeğde hükümet ılımlı İslamcı AKPğnin elinde. AKP, gerçekten kendini Türkiyeğyi Avrupa Birliği üyeliği için açık toplum haline getirmeye adamıştır. Bu desteklenmeye değer olağanüstü bir durumdur.ğ *  

Bugün, Türkiyeğde kendi kendini siyasal yani ılımlı islamcı olarak nitelendiren, Türkiye ekonomisini dünyaya açtığını, küreselleştiğimizi iddia eden, BOP koordinatörlüğü yaptığını açıklayan AKP Hükümeti tarafından izlenmekte olan sıcak paraya dayalı finansman politikası sonucunda, resmi istatistiklere göre, Türkiyeğdeki sıcak para miktarı 70 milyar doların üzerindedir. *Ne dersiniz? Küresel sermaye ve Soros, AKPğyi destekliyor mu? AKPğnin kuruluşundan sonra 1.5 yıl gibi kısa sürede iktidara taşınmasının sırrı ne?*  AKP kendi iç dinamikleri ile mi iktidara geldi? Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ise Oferği ve Yahudi sermayesini savunurken; bazı çevrelere yabancı sermayeyi beğendiremediklerinden yakınıyor, bu çevreleri sermaye ırkçılığı yapmakla suçluyordu. Sermayenin dini, yeşili, milliyeti, ırkı olmaz açıklamasını yaparak, küreselleşmeden dem vuruyor ve küresel sermayeye karşı ğsıcakğ ilgi ve bağını açıklıyordu. O kadar ki, ihalelerdeki yolsuzluk iddialarına adeta kulaklarını tıkıyor ve kendisinin Türkiyeğyi pazarlamakla mükellef olduğunu söylüyordu!

*Beri taraf*  

Yasin El Kadı, siyasal İslamğın sınırlar arasında hareket eden Sorosğuydu? El Kadı da din eksenli vakıflar, dernekler, sivil toplum örgütleri kurarak ve destek vererek yeşil kuşatmanın finansörlüğünü yaptı? ABD ve Suudi Arabistanğın yoluna Türkiyeğden katılacak, aynı şarkıyı söyleyecek hükümetlere ihtiyaç vardı?

*Tuncay Mollaveisoğlu, ğSiyasal İslama Küresel Destek!ğ  başlığını da şöyle yorumluyor ve bilgilendiriyor..*  

*Bütün bunların bir anlamı vardı: AKPğnin temsil ettiği güdümlü, siyasi veya ılımlı islam, kendi iç dinamikleriyle değil, küresel sermayenin desteğiyle ve Türkiyeğye dayatmasıyla iktidardaydı. İcraatları ise küresel sermaye önünde engel olan ulus devletlerin ortadan kalkmasını, ülkelerin şirketler gibi yönetilmesini ve açık toplumu hedefliyor. Bunların ne anlama geldiği ve ulus devletlerin yerine neyi koyacağı oldukça belirsiz! Kesin olan bir tek şey var: Paranın imparatorluğu! Bu nedenle, ulus devletlerin en büyük destekçisi olan orduların pasifize edilerek, devre dışı bırakılması gerekiyor. Bu noktada; küresel sermayenin amaç ve çabaları ile güdümlü İslamğın amaç ve mücadelesi kesişiyor! Ortak engele karşı, ortak mücadele açık bir işbirliğine dönüşüyor! Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnde siyasal İslam; hilafeti kaldıran, din işleri ile dünya işlerini birbirinden ayıran Atatürk ve laik cumhuriyetin bekçisi olan silahlı kuvvetler ile geleneksel olarak barışık değil! Zapsuğnun ğkullanmağ veya ğistifade etmeğ önerisi ya da davetiyesi; Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın, Anayasamıza göre Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğnin Başkomutanı olan Cumhurbaşkanı yapılması ve AKP iktidarının dolayısıyla da küresel sermaye ile işbirliğinin sürdürülmesi ricası anlamına geliyor!* 

*Medeniyetler buluşması*

Başbakan Erdoğanğın dilinden düşürmediği, medeniyetler buluşması, dinler arası diyalog, Büyük Orta Doğu Projesi koordinatörlüğü, Türkiyeğyi kapalı toplumdan açık topluma geçirme, küreselleşme, yabancı sermaye girişleri, sıcak paraya (finans kapitale) dayalı ekonomik politika, milli görüş ve adil düzen gömleğini çıkardım ve ben artık değiştim gibi söylemleri ve uygulamaları; küresel sermaye ve küresel sermayenin amaçları ile birebir örtüşüyor!

Netice itibariyla, *ğFaysal ve Petrolün Yönlendirmesi ile Yeni Dünya Düzeniğ*  başlığı ile çıkan ve Kral Faysalğı yılın adamı seçen Time Dergisi ise manşetinde haklıydı!

Kişisel hırsların, ihtirasların aklın önüne geçeceği, doğal zenginliklerin kişisel çıkarlar için kullanılacağı, amaca giden her yolun ğmübahğ sayılacağı, hatta teşvik edileceği yeni bir dünya düzeni kurulmuştu.

*şeytanın en büyük icraatı; ğGerçekleri yalanlarla harmanlamaktırğ  sözü boş yere söylenmemişti! Takiye de bu harmanlamanın somut bir ürünüydü!*  

*Ve, ğIlımlı İslamğ meselesi.*  

Aslında, İslamı siyasallaştıran Ilımlı İslam Projesi, Başkan Reagan döneminde, 1980ğli yılların başında uygulamaya konulan *ğProject Democracyğ*  adı verilen tüm dünyaya ABDğden güdümlü bir ğ*katılımcı demokrasiğ*  ihracını öngören büyük projenin bir alt projesi gibiydi. Projelere göre, Müslümanların yaşadığı ülkelerde, İslamı Suudi Arabistan, katılımcı güdümlü demokrasiyi de ABD ihraç edecekti. Suudi Arabistanğın kontrolü, sadece petro-dolarların değil, İslami hareketlerin de kontrolü anlamına gelecekti. 

Projeyi uygulamaya koyan ABD yönetimi için önemli olan; tüketim toplumunun yani sistemin geleceği ve kendi kişisel ve ulusal çıkarlarıydı. Tüketim olmazsa, talep de olmazdı. Talep olmazsa, arz da olmazdı. Buna ters düşmedikten sonra, İslami yönetimlerin ve bölgesel islami rejim ve ilişkilerin varlığının bir önemi yoktu. Emperyal politikaların önünün açık olması gerekiyordu!

Oysa ki; her insanın kendi dinini, kendi kendine istediği gibi yaşaması ile yetinilmeyip, dini siyasallaştırmanın yaratacağı yerel tehlikeler, göz ardı ediliyordu. Dinin siyasallaştırılması uluslararası alanı etkisi altına aldığında, risk, tehdit ve tehlikenin de uluslararası boyutta olacağı ortadaydı! Bilerek ve isteyerek yapılanlara ise *ğbile bile lades!ğ*  değil, *ğintiharğ* denilir.

*Paul Hanzeğnin, Prof. Sabri Sayarığya hazırlatmış olduğu, 1990 tarihli raporunda vurguladığı: ğAtatürk ilkeleri, yeni dünya düzeniyle birlikte ölmüştür. Aydınların, imam hatip okulları konusundaki endişeleri yersizdir. İran ve Arap sermayesiyle desteklenen kökten dincilik Türkiye için bir tehdit değildir. Nurcular ilericidir. Nakşibendiler gerici değildirğ* *Görüşleri bizce her şeyi özet olarak açıklıyor: Neoconğların çıkarlarına uygun olan her şey iyidir, uygun olmayan kötüdür: Kutsal Kitabımız olan Kurğan-ı Kerimğin dışına çıkarılarak siyasallaştırılan ve kendini kullandıran İslami düşünce. Eğer, buna ğİslamğ  denirse!*

1990 yılında yapılan bu açıklama; 1980ğli yılların başından itibaren Türkiyeğde de uygulamaya konulmuş olan Ilımlı İslam Projesiğnin devam edeceğinin, Nakşibendilerin ve Nurcuların, İran dahil, Arap sermayesinin, imam hatip okullarının bu projenin en önemli aktörleri olduğunun ve olacağının en somut göstergelerinden biri değil mi?...

Yazar Tuncay Mollaveisoğlu, küreselleşmenin İslamiyetği saptırarak Müslüman ülkelerdeki kaynakları işbirlikleriyle nasıl yağmalandığını çok iyi anlatıyor..

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye dörtlünün pençesinde-12 

12.08.2007 
YAZI DİZİLERİ-2
[email protected]*  

*Teslimiyetçi yasa*

*Lozan ile karar verme hakkını kazanan Türkiye, AKP döneminde kararları uygulayan ülke durumuna düşürüldü. Yeni Petrol Yasası ile yabancılara, ülkede ürettikleri petrolün tamamını yurtdışına çıkarma hakkını verme, teslimiyetçiliğin en somut işareti*

*şİMDİ şu soruya cevap arayalım. 2007 Ağustosu itibari ile Türkiyeğde durum nedir?..ğ*

*Bu soruya cevap ararken, seçim sonrası içine düştüğümüz şartları parantez içine çekecek ve gelinen noktadaki ahvali hatırlatmaya çalışacağız..
Yani Türkiye, seçim sandığına giderken ne durumdaydı ona bakacağız...
Bu konuda CHP Milletvekili Onur üymenğin değerlendirmelerinden yararlanalım. üymen, ğTürkiye yenildiği bir dünya savaşından sonra gerçekleştirdiği Kurtuluş Savaşı ile Lozanğda büyük bir zafer kazanmıştır. Bu zaferin özü, öncelikle Türkiyeğnin egemenliğini dünyaya kabul ettirmesidir. Türkiye kimseye teslim olmamıştır. Lozanğda Türkiye, kendi kararını kendisi veren bir devlet olduğunu kabul ettirmiştir. Cumhuriyetimizi kuranlar, Türkiyeğyi karar veren bir ülke haline getirmişlerdir. Maalesef bugün ulaştığımız noktada Türkiye, başkalarının aldığı kararlara uygulayan bir devlet haline gelmiştir.ğ  diyor.*

*Somuta geçiyor, örneğin Petrol Yasası..

ğEski yasada yer alan ğBu yasanın amacı Türkiyeğnin milli menfaatlerini korumaktırğ ibaresi yeni yasadan çıkarıldı. Başka ülkelerin hepsinin petrol yasasında ğMilli menfaatler korunacaktırğ lafı var. Irakğta bile yeni kabul edilen, petrol yasasında ğIrakğın ulusal çıkarları korunacaktırğ diyor.ğ
Devlet payı yüzde 2

Yeni yasa tam seyirlik!*

* ğTürkiyeğde üretilen petrolün tamamı serbestçe yurtdışına ihraç edilebilir. Kıtlık olur, sıkıntı olur, önemli değil, yabancıların bir litre petrolü Türkiyeğde bırakma mecburiyeti yok. Devletin payı yüzde 2ğye indirilmeli. Danimarkağda devlet payı yüzde 70ğ. Norveçğte yüzde 90. Türkiyeğde yüzde 2. Türkiye petrollerinin hiçbir etkisi kalmamıştır. Yabancı devletlere, Türkiyeğde arama ve işletme hakkı vermeyen madde eski metinden çıkarılmış. Artık, yabancı devlet adına Türkiyeğde petrol arayabileceksiniz, Türk Devleti adına arayamayacaksınız..ğ

üok çarpıcı bir örnek.*

*2 Kasım 1993 tarihinde dünyadaki en büyük petrol şirketlerinden biri Türkiyeğye , Enerji Bakanlığı Petrol Dairesiğne mektup yazıyor. ğBiz Karadenizğde bir milyar varil değerinde petrol rezervleri ve çok geniş doğalgaz rezervleri olduğunu keşfettik. Ama bunları çıkartmamız için petrol yasanızı değiştireceksiniz.ğ *  

*Mektupta, petrol yasasının hangi maddesi ne olacak, madde madde belirtilmiş!.. ğBunları yaparsanız bu petrolü çıkarırızğ  diyor. Meclisğten ruhsat sahalarının alanının genişletilmesi, ruhsat sürelerinin uzatılması isteniyor...

O zaman onaylanmayan bu taleplerin önündeki engeller yeni yasayla aşılmış!.. 
ğYeni yasaya bakıyoruz. Bunun fazlası var. üünkü bu yasaya göre bir yerde bir petrol çıkarırsanız ebediyen çıkarabilirsiniz. Türkiyeğye kalacak petrol miktarı yüzde 45ğe indirilsin deniyor. Bizimkiler onu az bulmuşlar, ğtamamı yurtdışına gitsinğ diyorlar. Yasa bu. Bunun adı teslimiyetçiliktir.ğ  

Dubaiğdeki imza*  

*üymen, bir başka ğimzağdan dem vuruyor..

ğ22 Eylül 2003 tarihinde Dubaiğde imzalanan anlaşma. Türkiyeğden Devlet Bakanı Ali Babacan, Amerikağdan Hazine Bakanı imzalıyor. Bu antlaşma, özü itibariyle diyor ki; Türkiyeğye 8.5 milyar dolar kredi verilecektir. Buna karşılık Türkiye, Kuzey Irakğa sınırını korumak için, terörle mücadele etmek için asker göndermemeyi taahhüt etmiştir. Biz buna müthiş bir tepki gösterdik ve bunu da onay için Meclisğe getiremediler. Ondan sonra dediler ki, efendim zaten bizim paraya ihtiyacımız yoktu, onaylanmadığı için Meclisğte, yürürlüğe giremedi.ğ  

Ve ğmayınğ konusu.. 

ğSuriye sınırında yaklaşık 700 km. uzunluğunda çok değerli topraklarımız var. Bu mayınları temizlemek gerekiyor.. Genelkurmay Başkanlığığna sormuşlar. Genelkurmay Başkanlığı da demiş ki, ğ35 milyon dolarlık makine teçhizat lazım, bunu alalım ve hemen iki senede burayı temizleyelim, sonra da çiftçiye teslim edelim.ğ Bu para Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğne verilmemiştir. Meclisğte sorduk. ğBiz o işten vazgeçtik, işi Maliye Bakanığna havale ettikğ dediler.. Maliye Bakanı iki tane gizli kararname çıkartmış, biri geçen sene Ocak ayında biri Haziran ayında. Bunu uluslararası ihaleye açacağız diyor. Türkiyeğde bunu yapacak şirket yok, bunu bir yabancı şirket, bir İsrail şirketi alacak. Bu şirket üç yılda bu mayınları temizleyecek, 49 yıllığına bu araziyi İsrail işletecek. İki tane ihale açmışlar, biri Mardinğde diğeri şırnakğta. Biz buna çok büyük tepki gösterince iptal ettiler ihaleleri. şimdi dava açtık Danıştayğa ve Danıştayğda bu kararnamenin iptali için çalışıyoruz.ğ

İnanılır gibi değil, üymen anlatıyor..

ğBiz bu işi incelerken bir de baktık ki, bu arazinin hemen karşısında Kamışlığda, Suriyeğde günde 600 bin varil petrol çıkıyor. Türk sınırına 300 metre mesafede. Biz diyoruz ki, ğBu kadar adaletsizlik olamaz dünyada, 300 metre ötede petrol olacak, bizde olmayacak.ğ Bu mayınlı arazinin altında petrol olabileceğine inandığımızı çeşitli vesilelerle söyledik. Biz söylediğimiz için mi, onlar mı düşündüler bilinmez, küçücük adacıklar halinde yerleri mayından temizledik, 14 tane kuyu açtık. Değerli arkadaşlarım bu 14 kuyunun 14ğünde de petrol çıktı inanır mısınız? Türkiyeğde petrol yok diyorlar, Türkiyeğde petrol üzerine büyük oyunlar oynanıyor ve teslimiyetçi bir zihniyet yüzünden biz bu oyunlara kurban oluyoruz...ğ

Zengin ama fakir

Onur üymen, şu sözlerine dikkat edelim..
ğAmerikan Cumhurbaşkanı diyor ki: ğBiz mali gücümüzle devletleri istediğimiz gibi yönlendirebilirizğ  İşte bunu düşünerek Cumhuriyeti kuranlar hiç dış borç almadan bu devleti idare ettiler ve kendilerinden sonrakilere 150 ton altın bıraktılar. şimdi nereden nereye geldik? şu anda Türkiye dünyanın en borçlu 5. ülkesidir. Ve borç geri ödemesinde de dünyada 15. sırada geliyor.ğ

şu çarpıcı çarpıklık da Türkiyeğye ait..

ğDünyanın en zengin 9. ülkesi olan Türkiyeğde fert başına milli gelir sıralamasında dünyada tam 99. sıradadır. Yolsuzluk sıralamasında dünyada 60. sıradayız.ğ  

Görünmez holding

TüRKİYEğNİN bulunduğu noktanın, bir başka pencereden görünüşüne geçelim. Gazeteci Tuncay Mollaveisoğluğnun yazdıkları.

ğTürkiye görünmez bir holdingin kuşatması altında.. Rantın olduğu her alanda AKPğye yakın şirketler ön plana çıkıyor. üzelleştirmelerde, kamu ihalelerinde, enerji alanında, kıyı orman ve tarım alanlarında, imar rantında görünmez bir holdingin şirketleri var. şirketler bazı ihalelere birlikte giriyor, bazılarında birbirlerine rakip oluyorlar. Politikacı-yandaş-bürokrat üçgeninde, özelleştirme adı altında yapılan vurgunlardan kim kazanıyor kimler kaybediyor dersiniz?
Her siyasi iktidar, kendi yandaş zenginlerini yaratıyor. Yandaş zenginlerin yaratılmasının en kolay yolu ise kamu kaynaklarından, özelleştirmelerden, devlet ihalelerinden, yeraltı ve yer üstü kaynaklarının yağmalanmasından geçiyor.

Dışa bağımlılık rekoru

AKP Hükümeti döneminde yapılan milyarlarca dolarlık özelleştirme; esnafın, çiftçinin, işçinin, memurun, tüccarın, sanayicinin, kısacası Türk halkının refahına hiç bir katkıda bulunmadı, bulunmuyor. üzelleştirmek için yapılan giderleri, özelleştirmeden elde edilen gelirler karşılayamıyor. İç ve dış borçlarımız artıyor, cari açığımız artıyor, ekonomideki sıcak para artıyor, gelir dağılımı adaletsizliği artıyor, Cumhuriyet tarihimizin rekorlarını kırıyor:
Kasım 2002ğde kurulan ve beşinci yılına giren AKP Hükümeti döneminde,
Hatalı ve yanlı özelleştirme politikalarının da etkisiyle Türkiyeğnin enerjide ve telekomünikaysonda dışa bağımlılık oranı sürekli arttı. Bugün enerji ve iletişim bağımlılığı; Türkiye ekonomisini ve bağımsızlığımızı tehdit ediyor.

Ekonomiye giren sıcak ya da spekülatif para miktarı her yıl neredeyse ikiye katlandı ve 60 milyar dolar seviyesini aştı. 5 milyar dolarlık bir sıcak para çıkışı dahi; sıcak paraya bağımlı hale getirilen, ğvurgunğ ekonomisine dönüştürülen Türkiyeğyi krize sürüklemeye yetebiliyor. AKP Hükümeti ise bunu ekonomik başarı olarak sunmaya çalışıyor.

Borç geri ödemelerine rağmen, AKP Hükümeti döneminde, 158 milyar dolar artan iç ve dış borçların yarattığı, borç ve faiz sarmalı Türkiyeğyi adeta bir ahtapot gibi sardı. Hazine verilerine göre; Türkiyeğnin dış boç stoku; 193 milyar dolar, iç borç stoku 187 milyar dolar. Toplam borç stoku ise, 380 milyar dolar. Bunun neredeyse yarısı AKP Hükümetiğnin borçlanması. Alınan borçların nerelere harcandığı ise, tam olarak belli değil! Alınan borçlardan ne kadarının çeşitli yöntemlerle görünmez holdinge aktarıldığını uzmanlarımız hesaplıyor!

Krizin göstergesi 

İthalat ve ihracat farkı olan dış ticaret açığımız, AKP Hükümeti döneminde her yıl yeni bir rekor kırarak 30 milyar doları aştı. üretimi durmuş bir ekonomide, ihracatın ne kadarının görünmez holdingin hayali ihracatlarından oluştuğu ise şimdilik meçhul. üünkü; AKP Hükümeti, hayali ihracatların üzerine gerektiği gibi gitmiyor. Aynı şeklide, bir başka rekor kıran Türkiyeğnin cari açığı 50 milyar doları aştı. ünemli bir kriz göstergesi olan cari açığın milli gelire oranı ise yüzde 7ğyi aştı.

Bütün bu somut ve resmi ekonomik göstergeler; vatandaşa; artan işsizlik, yoksulluk, yolsuzluk gelir dağılımında adaletsizlik, ZAM, hayat pahalılığı ve geçim sıkıntısı olarak yansıdı. Bütün bunlar yetmezmiş gibi, Cumhuriyetimizin birikimleri birer birer özelleştirme adı altında elden çıkarılıyor, yandaşlardan oluşan görünmez bir holdinge peşkeş çekiliyor! AKP Hükümetiğnin özelleştirmeleri, hepimize ait olan ortak değerlerin, kaynakların, zenginliklerin, kamu teşebbüslerinin yandaşlara aktarılması anlamına geliyor!

üzelleştirme gelirleri, AKP Hükümeti döneminde Cumhuriyet tarihimizin en yüksek seviyesine ulaşan iç ve dış borçlarımızın faizlerini dahi karşılamakta yetersiz. Satıp da kurtulamıyoruz! Verip de kurtulamıyoruz! Elimizdeki değerleri ve ekonomik bağımsızlığımızı da kaybediyoruz. Oysa ki; gelişmiş ülkeler yok denecek kadar az özelleştirme yapıyor. Diğer ülkelerin kamu şirketleri çok uluslu şirketler gibi hem kendi ülkelerine hem de yabancı ülkelere yatırım yapıyor, ülkelerinin zenginliklerine zenginlik katıyorlar, işsizlere iş imkanları yaratıyorlar.*

----------


## bozok

*Türkiye dörtlünün pençesinde-13 

13.08.2007 
YAZI DİZİLERİ-2
[email protected] 


BOP: Parçala ve yut

ABD, Büyük Ortadoğu Projesiğni kullanarak dünyayı kendisinin hakim olduğu tek pazar haline getirme hayalinde Ancak pazardaki parçalar küçük olmalı ve pazarlık güçleri kırılmalıdır. Türkiye de BOPğun tam hedefinde İSTANBUL üniversitesi Stratejik Araştırmalar Merkeziğnden Doç. Dr. İ. Yaşar Hacısalihoğlu, Büyük Ortadoğu Projesiğni (BOP) mercek altına altına aldı ve ortaya şu ilginç değerlendirme çıktı..

Büyük veya Genişletilmiş Ortadoğu vurgusuyla ortaya atılan bu proje, coğrafi olarak Avrasyağnın en kilit bölümünü oluşturuyor. Karadeniz, Akdeniz, Hazar havzalarını, Kafkaslar, Balkanlar, Orta Asya ve Basra Körfeziğni, Kuzey Afrikağyı içeriyor. Böylece Avrasyalı güçlerin (özellikle üin, Avrupa, Rusya ve Hindistan....) hareket alanına yöneliyor. Fasğtan üin sınırına dek uzanan bölge içinde ABD için genişletilen Ortadoğu, Avrasyalı güçler için daraltılıyor.
Avrasya, ABD için aynı zamanda kaygı verici gelişmelerin coğrafyası. Bir yandan üin, istikrarlı bir biçimde büyüyor (Son 10 yılda ortalama yüzde 7). üte yandan yeni ittifak arayışları (şanghay İşbirliği ürgütü gibi..)güçleniyor. Ayrıca Avrupağnın Euroğsu, Avrasyağda çekicilik kazanıyor. Rusya, ekonomik olarak toparlanıyor. ABD adına; bu kaygıların giderilebilmesi için Avrasyağya bir an evvel ğönleyici vuruşğ doktriniyle müdahale etmek ve bunun için savaş dahil her yöntemi kullanmak öncelik kazanıyor.

Bunun için ABD, bir süredir kendisiyle yarışırcasına silahlanıyor. 1999-2003 yılları için 112 milyar dolarlık bir artış gerçekleştirmiştir. Bush döneminde ise ulusal savunma bütçesi 2001ğde (11 Eylülğden önce onaylanmıştır). 304 milyar dolara ve 2002ğte 351 milyar dolara yükseltilmiştir. 2003ğte 396 milyar dolara çıkartılacak olup, 2007ğde 470 milyar dolara erişeceği resmi olarak öngörülmüştür (Claude Serfati, Cosmopolitic, Sayı: 6, 2003). 

BOP içeriği 

ABDğnin ğyeni imparatorluk stratejisineğ göre; BOPğun ğmekansal özelleştirme seferiğ marifetiyle ğtek pazar haline gelmelidir ama parçaları küçük olmalıdır.ğ  Buna göre federatif yapılar, küçük devletçikler yaratılmalıdır. Pazarlık güçleri kırılmalıdır. Pazar/piyasa ve enerji/doğal kaynaklara daha zahmetsizce egemenlik olabilmelidir.

Amerikan merkezli BOP; Birinci Dünya Savaşı sonrası genişletilmiş Ortadoğuğya yönelik Avrupa merkezli siyasal atlas oluşturma çabasının bugünkü karşılığıdır. Benzer refleksle yaklaşılmaktadır. Sınırlar yapay kabul edilmektedir. Mevcut sınırlar üzerinde adeta tasarruf hakkını kendinde görerek, kendi çıkarları doğrultusunda yeni oluşumlar hedeflenmektedir.

Bu stratejiye yaslanan BOP, bölgenin üniter yapılı ulus-devletlerinin toprak bütünlüğüne saygılı, özenli ve duyarlı değildir. Aksine ABD (uzlaşılması halinde Atlantik/Batı ) merkezli yeni siyasal atlas oluşacaksa öncelikle büyüklükleri sorun olarak algılanan üniter yapılar çözülmeye çalışılacak, ufalanmalar, parçalanmalar doğal hale getirilmeye gayret edilecektir.

Türkiye hedef 

Taşeron rolünü benimsemiş olsa dahi Türkiyeğnin, bu süreçten olumsuz etkilenmemesi olanak dışıdır. Irakğın toprak bütünlüğünde yaratılan aşınma, BOP için bir model denemesidir. Irakğın kuzeyinde oluşturulan tampon bölge üzerinden Türkiyeğnin de içinde bulunduğu bölge ülkelerine BOP sürecinde nelerle karşılaşacakları konusunda somut veriler sunulmuştur (gerçeklerle yüzleşmek isteyenlere). Siyasal bütünlüklerinin nasıl ve ne şekilde zedeleneceği yönünde ortaya çıkan bu veriler, BOP kapsamında sözde ğreformlarğ süreciyle ve etnisitenin cesaretlendirilmesiyle yaşam alanı bulmayı hedeflemektedir. 

Bu çerçevede BOPğun uygulanmasında özenli bir dil kullanılarak, ğdeğişimğ, ğstatükoğ ikilemi başat çelişki olarak sunulacak ve buna göre kitleler ğbaskıcı rejimlerleğ ğözgürlükğ  arasında tercih yapmak zorunda bırakılacaktır. Bunun için siyasal ve kültürel ğreform paketleriğ  hazırlanacak. Her şey o ülkenin halkının geleceği, refahı ve mutluluğu için yapıldığı izlenimi yaratılacaktır. Oysa bu ülkeler için asıl reform, ekonomik bağımlılıklarına yönelik olması gerekirken bu konuya hiç değinilmeyecek hatta bu durum bir statükoya dönüştürülerek, değişim başka alanlarda aranacaktır. Oysa alt yapı unsuru olarak ekonomik yapı değişmediği ve her alanda üretim egemen kılınmadığı sürece üst yapıdaki hukuksal, kültürel değişimlerin bir ülkeye kalıcı yarar sağlayamayacağı gerçeği daima gizlenecektir. Böylece aldatıcı bir demokrasi söylemi egemen kılınarak, geniş halk kitlelerinin yararına olan halkçılık temeline dayalı gerçek demokrasinin üzeri örtülecektir. Bu havayı yaymak için iletişim unsurları üzerinde ağırlık kurulacak ve böylelikle gerçeklerle halk arasına bir ğsis perdesiğ  çekilmiş olacaktır (Türkiyeğde de bu perde çekilidir). Bu yöntemle iç dinamikler, dışarının çıkarlarıyla yönlendirilmeye başlanacak, yerli güç odakları, dışarının uzantıları olarak bu yapıyı kalıcı ve yaygın kılmaya çalışacak ve böylece ğdeğişirken çözülmeninğ zemini yaratılmış olacaktır. Bu model BOPğun en sivil versiyonudur.( Askeri ve siyasi olmak üzere iç içe yürütülen Yugoslavya modelinden farklı olarak.) 

Federal yapı 

Esas olarak BOP; iki temel stratejinin çarpışma zeminidir. Birincisi; toprak bütünlüğünden yana olanların stratejisidir. İkincisi ise parçalı küçük yapıları (federatif yapılar ve/veya küçük devletler...) arzulayanların stratejisidir. BOP ikincinin uygulama hedefidir. Avrasyalılar topraklarını ve onun bütünlüğünü korumak isteyenlerdir. Avrasya dışı gücün (ABDğnin) isteği ise bölgeyi (En geniş sınırlarıyla Avrasyağyı) ğterörizmle mücadele alanığ olarak göstererek,bölge kaynaklarını denetlemek, ittifak zeminlerini engellemek ve küresel konumunu ğtek kutuplulukğ tezine dayalı bir biçimde güçlendirmek ve süreklileştirmektir.

BOP, 11 Eylül sonrası süreçle pekişen, Afganistan ve Irak işgalleriyle netleşen, bir stratejinin ürünüdür. Bu strateji; BM rolünü zayıflatan onun amaçlarıyla çelişen, hak, hukuk ve adalet ilkelerini göz ardı eden, gücün ve güçlünün hukukunu dayatan bir anlayıştan beslenmektedir. Oysa BM Anlaşmasığnın amaçlar ve ilkelerden oluşan birinci bölümünün ilk maddesinde; ğUluslararası barış ve güvenliği korumak ...ğ  ve yine aynı bölümün ikinci maddesinin dördüncü fıkrasında; ğTeşkilatın üyeleri, uluslararası ilişkilerinde gerek herhangi bir başka devletin toprak bütünlüğüne veya siyasi bağımsızlığına karşı, gerekse BMğnin amaçları ile telif edilemeyecek herhangi bir surette, tehdide veya kuvvet kullanılmasına başvurmaktan kaçınırlarğ  ifadesi yazılıdır. Ancak BMğnin bu son derece açık amaç ve ilkeleri yok sayılmaktadır. 


BOP aynı zamanda bir askeri-güvenlik projesi olarak ğyeni üsler coğrafyasınağ  ihtiyaç duymaktadır. Bunun için hareket yeteneği yüksek, hızlı ve çabuk karar verilebilen ve kolay müdahale edilebilir coğrafi noktalarda yeni üsler kurulmaktadır. Bu çerçevede ABğnin Doğu Avrupalı yeni üyeleri, Kıbrıs, Kafkasya ve Orta Asya gibi coğrafi bölgelerin çeşitli ülkeleri önceliklidir. 

BOP için yeni üslerin oluşumu kadar, yeni tampon bölgeler ve ülkelerde önemlidir. Yeni üsler ve tampon oluşumlar birbirini bütünleyen unsurlardır ve jeopolitik projelerin, heveslerin, egemenlik arayışının ürünüdür. Amaç yabancı topraklarda egemenliği sürekli kılmak, manevra kabiliyeti kazanmak, egemen gücün lehine işleyen çelişkileri canlı tutabilmektir. (Irakğın kuzeyine yönelik ilginin önemli bir nedeni de budur.) 

BOP, İsrail stratejileriyle (Büyük İsrail Projesi) bütünlüklü bir projedir. İsrail güvenliği projenin önemsediği en önemli unsurlar arasındadır. Bu çerçevede projenin bir çok öğesi için İsrailğin rolünün suflör düzeyinde olduğu söylenebilir. 

BOP, doğal kaynaklar üzerinde kurmayı amaçladığı egemenlik yoluyla ABD için gelecek adına muhtemel rakiplerin, Ortadoğu enerji denkleminde belirleyici, yönlendirici unsur olmalarını engelleme stratejisidir. 

BOP, Avrasya güçlerinin olası yakınlaşma, ittifak ve dayanışma zeminlerini engelleme projesidir. 

BOPğu başarılı kılmak için ABD, NATO zeminini de kullanmak istemektedir. BOPğun finansmanı ve askeri gereksinimini tek başına karşılama olanağı olmadığını gördüğünden Atlantik çatlağını derinleştirmeden, rakip olarak güçlenmediği sürece sorunsuz saydığı ABğye BOPğu ısındırma çabası sürecektir. Böylece bir taşla iki kuş vurulacaktır. Hem BOP için askeri ittifak destek olacaktır. Hem de NATO marifetiyle Avrupağyı siyasal açıdan küresel düzeyde iddiasız tutmayı başaracaktır. Her iki amaç için de NATO geleneksel çizgisinde değişime uğrayacak, savunma refleksi saldırıya dönüşecek ve etkinlik alanı Atlantik dışına taşacaktır. üstelik sadece askeri alanda değil politik hatta ekonomik alanda da bir egemenlik aracına dönüşecektir. BOPğun tüm hedef ve heveslerine karşın uygulamada başarı şansı çok yüksek değildir. üte yandan ABD, Irak işgalinde karşılaştığı çıkmazdan kurtulmanın çaresi olarak tüm bölgeyi denetleme gücüne BOP yoluyla erişmeyi arzulamaktadır.*

*Ilımlı İslam, siyasi terim

Atatürkçü çizginin hem Türkiyeğde, hem de Avrasyağda örnek olmamasını isteyen ABD, ğIlımlı İslamğ  nitelemesini ortaya attı
BOP ile egemenlik kurmak istenilen dokuya, siyasal modeller de önerilmektedir. Amerikan siyasal tasarımı olarak bir laboratuvar ürünü olan ğılımlı İslamğ,  BOPğun siyasal dönüşüm araçları arasındadır. Amaç, İslamğı ılımlaştırmak, daha laik bir çizgiye çekme çabası değil, aksine İslamğı Washington kontrolüne alarak, üniter yapıların çözülmesinde araç olarak kullanabilmektir.

Bu nokta da ABDğnin, Türkiye ilgisi dikkat çekicidir. ABD aslında Türkiyeğyi BOP içinde odak ülke olarak görmek istemektedir. Ancak bu odaklanmanın Türkiyeğden iki beklentisi vardır. Birincisi, Türkiyeğnin askeri gücünün BOP için mızrak ucu olarak kullanılmasıdır. İkincisi ise BOPğun sivil etkinliğine yönelik olarak ğreformğ  söylemi için Türkiyeğnin model haline getirilmesidir. Ancak modellik, Türkiyeğnin ulusal bağımsızlık ve ulus egemenlik temeline dayanan Cumhuriyet kimliği yerine ğılımlı İslamğ nitelendirilmesine yöneliktir. Oysa bu kavramı, Türkiye üretmemiştir. üstelik yapay bir nitelemedir. Bu yönüyle ğılımlı İslamğ dinsel değil, siyasal bir nitelemedir ve ABD kaynaklıdır.

Türkiye için bu kavramın öne çıkarılmasının iç içe geçen iki nedene dayandığı söylenebilir. Birincisi, Türkiyeğnin laiklik duyarlılığı yüksek çevrelerine yönelik ğölümü gösterip sıtmaya razı etmeğ çabasıdır. İkincisi, Türkiyeğnin ulusal bağımsızlık ve ulusal egemenlik temeline dayalı anti-emperyalist Atatürkçü çizginin zayıflatılarak, hem Türkiye için hem de Avrasya ulusları için yeniden ilham kaynağı olmasının ve direnme gücüne yeniden ışık tutmasının engellenmesidir. BOP için Türkiyeğden istenilen bu iki rol; Türkiyeğyi projede, hem hedef ülke haline getirmektedir, hem de projenin yürütülmesinde taşeron kılmaktadır.

BİTTİ

Behiç Kılıç 
*

----------

